#  Alternativmedizin >   Das schlechte Image >

## Julie_B

Hallo Zusammen! 
Ich bin noch neu hier im Forum und habe mir einige Posts in dieser Rubrik angesehen. Da geht es ziemlich heiss zu und her!  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):  
Bezogen auf die Komplementärmedizin mache ich mir immer wieder viele Gedanken, vor allem um den regelrechten Krieg der damit einhergeht. 
Persönlich bin ich der Meinung, dass viele Kritiker sich vor allem durch das entstandene Image der Komplementärmedizin abgeschreckt fühlen. Und ich kann das auch sehr gut verstehen, denn in diesem Bereich gibt es leider sehr viele Thesen, Techniken, Heilmethoden, die eher dem Konsum und der Geldmacherei dienen denn der Sache an sich. Aber es ist umso schwieriger, den Weizen vom Spreu zu trennen, weil die Komplementärmedizin offiziell keine klaren Grenzen zur Definition selbiger hat. 
In der Nähe, wo ich wohne, gibt es eine Buchhandlung, die schon von weitem farbenfroh leuchtet.
Man findet darin Bücher über Astrologie, Bachblütentherapie, Wünschelrutenratgeber bis hin zu schamanistischen Trommel-CD's. 
Ich habe dort auch schon Bücher gekauft; Bücher, die ich für seriös und gut erachte.
Aber mir wird jedes Mal ein wenig mulmig dort drin, weil mich das Image dieses Ladens immer an das schlechte Image der Komplementärmedizin an sich erinnert. 
Man findet dort regenbogenfarben bedruckte Bücher über Engel, im fantasy-Stil kartonierte Einbände über Kabbala, Geistheilungen und Mondscheinspaziergänge. Zum Verkauf werden Pendel, Räucherstäbchen und putzige Aurabildchen angeboten, und neben der Eingangstüre finden sich auf einem Anschlagbrett unzählige Nachrichten mit Titeln wie: "Der tantrische Weg zum wahren Selbst" oder "Heilung durch Transzendenz". 
Ich hüte mich davor, eine der genannten Richtungen als "falsch" abzutun, aber ich vermute doch, dass es einfach sehr viel Müll auf dem Markt gibt. Leider.
Und dadurch entstehen für mich auch die Vorurteile, dass Komplementärmedizin "Humbug" ist, wie viele es nennen.  
Ausgegangen davon ergeben sich zwei Kritikpunkte:
1. Die populär-Esoterik scheuert den Kampfgeist der strikten Schulmediziner noch mehr. Sie trägt zu einem gewissen Teil selber zu den Vorurteilen bei, mit denen sich dann seriöse Komplementärmediziner herumschlagen müssen.
2. Die Gegner der Komplementärmedizin wollen/können nicht sehen, dass es im alternativen Bereich grosse Unterschiede gibt. (Sie werfen die pinkfarbenen Engelskarten in den selben Topf wie ein Buch über Akkupunktur). 
Das entstandene Image finde ich sehr schade, denn es verhindert die echte Auseinandersetzung. 
Was meint ihr dazu?  
Gruss,
Julie  :Smiley:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo Julie, 
ein super Beitrag.
Wenn man es sich mal so betrachtet sieht das ganze schon ein "bisschen" anders aus. 
Trotz alle dem, ist es für mich nicht nachzuvollziehen wie manche ihre Heilmethoden verteidigen, mit Sätzen wie:  *"Es gibt Dinge zw Himmel und Erde die wir nicht verstehen"* _Physkalisch gesehen gebe recht!_ *
"Du musst nur daran glauben dann klappt das schon!"*_ HÄ!?!?!_ *
"Ich weiß das es wirkt, das muss ich nicht beweisen!"* _HÄHÄ!?!?!?! _ Die Beispiel dafür dürften nahezu endlos sein. 
Ich jedenfalls halte nix von Nadelnstechen in die Haut ohne dioe absicht Blutabzunehmen oder Medikamente zuspritzen. 
Ich verstehe den Sinn nicht von so hochverdünnten Stoffen, das sich der ursprüngliche Stoff überhaupt nicht mehr nachweisen lässt. 
Mit allem dem anderen Gruschd den du erwähnt hast, kann ich noch weniger als nichts anfangen. 
Engelkarten, Aurabildchen.. HAHAHHAHA OOOOHHHMMMMM
Trommel CD´s (?) na ich persönlich stehe auf ein sauberes Trommelsolo aber muss es deswegen schamanistisch sein? 
Die Branche ist denke ich zu einem sehr großen Teil selber an diesem Image schuld. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Teetante

Hi zusammen,  
im großen und ganzen gebe ich Schubser recht, denn auch ich kann mit dieser sogenannten Komplementärmedizin nicht viel anfangen, wie viele von Euch hier wissen. Es gab heiße Diskussion zu diesem Thema hier im Forum und die wird es auch weiterhin geben.  
Wenn ich nur an den letzten Scherz mit dem Heilpraktiker denke, der sich hier anmeldete, salbungsvoll um Verständnis bat und keine kritische Diskussion wollte, sich direkt wieder abmeldete, nachdem sich hier ein paar kleine kritische Zwischentöne gemeldet hatten, dann wundert mich auch das schlechte Image der Alternativmedizin gar nicht mehr.  
Ganz schlecht wird es mir, wenn ich lesen muß, daß die umgangssprachlich genannte Schulmedizin nur schlecht und böse ist, das alle von der Pharmaindustrie gesponsert werden und das z.B. die Alternativmedizin sämtliche Krebserkrankungen heilen kann, auch dann natürlich, wenn die Schulmedizin aufgegeben hat.  
Oder auch, wenn ich lese, daß Rheumapatienten Globuli bekommen.  
Entschuldigt bitte meine vielleicht etwas ironische Frage: Wie bitte soll man so ein Geschwätz ernst nehmen? 
Trommelsolo höre ich auch gerne, aber das geht eher in die Richtung Pink Floyd und Mark Knopfler und hat mit Alternativmedizin nichts zu tun.  
Akupunktur halte ich für eine der größten Geldmachereien der Alternativmedizin. Die sogenannte Erstverschlimmerung läßt sich auch damit erklären, wenn nicht gegen die Symptome der z.B. Rückenschmerzen beispielsweise in Form von Tabletten getan wird, ist es nur natürlich, daß die Rückenschmerzen schlimmer werden, da der Patient sich in einer Schonhaltung befindet. Die Ursache, nach der immer soviel geschrieen wird, vor allem von den Alternativmedizinern, die kann man auch mit Akupunktur nicht herausfinden. Da braucht es evtl. schon mal eine bildgebende Diagnostik für.  
Und so könnte man es endlos weiterführen, aber wofür eigentlich? Es wird hier in diesem Thema immer gegensätzliche Meinungen geben, und ich glaube kaum, auch in Bezugnahme auf die bisherigen Diskussionen in diesem Thema, daß hier irgendwann alle User auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen.  
Der eine glaubt an die Schulmedizin, der andere an ein Mischmasch, und der Dritte glaubt einzig und allein an die Alternativmedizin.  
Viele Grüße, Andrea

----------


## kiki

hm............ lese euch seit einiger zeit ,bin im großen und ganzen eurer meinung  , aber die abneigung die ihr zeigt ,über alternativmedizin kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.ist es nicht egal wer heilt ? ,wichtig ist doch das man wieder gesund wird..... egal wer oder wie die "*selbstheilungskräfte*" im körper  aktiviert werden.
denke mir ,man sollte für alles  offen  sein ,......man kann nie wissen. 
wünsche euch allen ein frohes weihnachtsfest und ein *gesundes* neues jahr 
 lg kiki

----------


## günni

tja, 
das ist eben wie bei der religion....wenn jemand daran glaubt, dann hilfts auch..... 
günni

----------


## Nekrosius

Hallo zusammen, 
ja das ist in der tat ein heikles Thema. Einerseits ist das mit Himmel und Erde usw. in meinen Augen auch totaler Müll. Andereseits hab ich von dieser Akupunktursache schon einige bemerkenswerte Dinge gehört... 
Kiki ich muß Dir recht geben, scheiß egal wer oder was die Selbstheilungskräfte aktiviert... Und wenns der alleinige Glaube ist der hilft! 
Ich denke auch, dass der menschl. Körper viel mehr drauf hat als wir wissen.. Allerdings wird eine "Aura" oder sonstige niedliche Wörter nix damit zu tun haben..  
Wenn doch  :emot33_zipped:  trete ich in die Kirche ein

----------


## Teetante

> Kiki ich muß Dir recht geben, scheiß egal wer oder was die Selbstheilungskräfte aktiviert... Und wenns der alleinige Glaube ist der hilft!

 Wenn der alleinige Glaube Berge versetzt, ist es mir herzlich egal, wer was wie ausprobiert.  
Recht allergisch reagiere ich auf Quacksalber, die ihren Mist teuer anbieten und Heilversprechen machen, die mit Sicherheit nicht eingehalten werden können.  
Genauso allergisch reagiere ich auf Krankenkassen, die Akupunktur bezahlen und zwar zu 100%, aber Medikamente, die seit Jahren erprobt sind und aus der Hochschulmedizin kommen, nicht mehr bezahlen. Da rege ich mich richtig drüber auf. Quatsch wird unterstützt, wirklich helfende Sachen muß man dann leider privat bezahlen.  
Die Alternativmedizin wird bei uns Skeptikern immer einen sehr faden Beigeschmack haben. 
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## kiki

...gebe dir recht ,es ist schade das sich alles nur noch ums geld dreht ,und nicht mehr um den(kranken) menschen .ich kenne die deutschen geflogenheiten nicht so recht, aber das was ich lese reicht um deinen unmut zu verstehen ,und  trotzallem sollte man nicht alles über einen kamm scheren , egal ob schul oder alternativmedizin alles hat seine vor und nachteile ,hat man eine ernstzunehmende krankheit, wird jeder normal mensch die schulmedizin vorziehen ,(hoffe ,denke ich mal )aber warum sollte man nicht bei einer banalen sache zur alternativmedizin greifen ?.........probiere es einfach bei der nächsten (banalen)krankheit aus ....warum dagegen sein ....offenheit nach allen seiten kann nicht schaden  
lg kiki

----------


## Teetante

> hat man eine ernstzunehmende krankheit, wird jeder normal mensch die schulmedizin vorziehen ,(hoffe ,denke ich mal )

 Da täuschst Du Dich aber gewaltig. Wenn Du mal Zeit und Lust hast, gib mal bei google o.ä. eine ernstzunehmende Krankheit (z.B. Lungenkrebs oder irgendwas) und Alternativmedizin ein. Du wirst staunen!    

> aber warum sollte man nicht bei einer banalen sache zur alternativmedizin greifen ?.........probiere es einfach bei der nächsten (banalen)krankheit aus ....warum dagegen sein ....offenheit nach allen seiten kann nicht schaden  
> lg kiki

 Ich probiere es mit Sicherheit nicht aus, bei banalen Sachen helfen Hausmittel am besten: viel Schlafen, an die frische Luft gehen (außer bei sehr hohem Fieber), viel Obst und Gemüse, viel trinken allgemein und inhalieren bei Erkältungen, Salzspülungen bei Schnupfen oder z.B. leichte Kost und Magentee bei Magenproblemen. Diese Liste kann man beliebig fortführen, sicher kennt jeder hier seine eigenen Hausmittelchen von Mutter und Oma überliefert.  
Offenheit nach allen Seiten ist ja schön und gut, aber bei Sachen, die viel Geld kosten und überhaupt keine nachgewiesene Wirkung haben, wie z.B. Globuli/Homöopathie hört meine Offenheit dann auch ganz schnell auf.  
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## kiki

..muß zugeben das ich bisher immer geglaubt habe die von dir aufgezählten sachen gehören zu den alternativen .
mit globulis habe ich zum beispiel eine chronische bestimmt 10jährige nebenhölenentzündung  weg bekommen .will aber nicht damit sagen das ich nur zur alternativmedizin hin tendiere,aber mir ist egal was hilft ,haubsache es hilft. 
lg kiki

----------


## Lisa

Hallo, 
ich glaube absolut an eine gute Verbindung von Schulmedizin und Komplementärmedizin.
Der Schulmediziner sollte sich damit auseinandersetzen. Auch den Heilpraktikern, die
Nichtmediziner sind, sage ich: es geht nicht immer ohne Arzt. Da habe ich schon die 
tollsten Sachen von Patienten gehört. Hochfieberhafte Nierenbeckenentzündung mit 
pflanzlichen Mitteln anzugehen ohne Überwachung in der Klinik finde ich hochbrisant.
Einen jungen Patienten hat die Freundin zu uns getrieben wegen einer Hodenschwellung.
Der Naturheilkundler hatte Lymphstau vermutet und Lymphdrainagen empfohlen. Tatsächlich war es ein Hodentumor, uns es wurde wertvolle Zeit verschwendet bis zur Therapie.
Es gibt auch Kliniken, die haben eine naturheilkundliche Abteilung angeschlossen und
arbeiten Hand in Hand. Gerade Krebspatienten sollte man etwas breit gefächerter
beraten, zumal oft dieses kleine Fünkchen Hoffnung dann nicht stirbt. Ist allemal besser,
als wenn der Arzt sagt, ich kann ihnen nicht mehr helfen, gehn sie nach Hause zum sterben. 
HG Lisa

----------


## Teetante

> Gerade Krebspatienten sollte man etwas breit gefächerter
> beraten, zumal oft dieses kleine Fünkchen Hoffnung dann nicht stirbt. Ist allemal besser,
> als wenn der Arzt sagt, ich kann ihnen nicht mehr helfen, gehn sie nach Hause zum sterben. 
> HG Lisa

 Gerade Krebspatienten sind die "Kunden", bei denen die Alternativen ihre Kasse klingeln hören! 
Wenn die Hochschulmedizin nicht mehr weiter helfen kann, also der Patient palliativ eingestuft ist (für Laien: palliativ = nicht mehr heilbar), dann soll dieser Patient noch viel Geld in die Alternativmedizin stecken, um dann mit evtl. aufkeimender Hoffnung doch nen halbes Jahr später zu sterben? 
Ist das Dein Ernst, was Du da schreibst?? 
Fassungslos, Teetante

----------


## Nekrosius

Naja, letztendlich gehts wie in allen medizinischen bereichen nur ums einsparen... Das es dabei um menschen geht scheinen alle vergessen zu haben !

----------


## Maggie

> ...gebe dir recht ,es ist schade das sich alles nur noch ums geld dreht ,und ....offenheit nach allen seiten kann nicht schaden  
> lg kiki

 
Wer nach allen Seiten offen ist, kann nicht ganz dicht sein *gg* 
sorry aber das musste jetzt sein. Und bei alternativer Medizin dreht es sich nicht nur ums Geld :Huh?:  
Würde wegen einem Schnupfen auch nicht zu Doc rennen, aber auch nicht zu nem Heilpraktiker oder so. Nur wenn es um Beschwerden  geht, die schmerzhaft sind und länger als 3 Tage andauern, ab zum Doc. 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Lisa

Zitat von Teetante "ist das Dein Ernst, was Du da schreibst??"  
Teetante  
hast Du ein Problem mit mir persönlich, oder was soll Deine unmögliche Art.
Man liest immer das raus, was man gerne hätte. Hast Du Dir den Eintrag mal 
komplett durchgelesen und drüber nachgedacht. 
Es geht nicht darum, den Patienten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Es muss auch nicht immer alles so viel Geld kosten. Es wird auch keiner einem Patienten sagen, er
wird nicht sterben. Aber ein halbes Jahr kann für so einen Menschen extrem viel bedeuten, wenn er z.B. noch die Konfirmation seines Kindes erleben möchte.  
Wir hatten auf dem Kongress vor 2 Jahren eine Schulung eines naturheilkundlich orientierten Schulmediziners und einer Krankenschwester, die in einer naturheilkundlichen Abteilung eines normalen Krankenhauses arbeiten. Schulmedizin und Komplementärmedizin läßt sich sehr wohl verbinden. Es muß auch nicht immer alles so viel Geld kosten. 
Ich finde auf dem Gebiet wird viel Schmu getrieben bis hin zu irgendwelchen merkwürdien Magnetarmbändern oder Amaturen die irgendwelche Strahlung aus
den Räumen verbannen. Extrem teuere Tinkturen und Wässerchen, die wenn man mal den genauen Inhalt anschaut, nix taugen. 
Aber Komplementärmedizin bietet auch gute Möglichkeiten
Nur einige wenige Beispiele: 
Blasenentzündung:  Cranberry, Senföle
Arthritis: Teufelskralle
Virale Infekte: Zink-Histidin, Vitamin C
Schlafstörungen: Melatonin
Krebstherapie in speziellen Tumorkliniken:   Antioxidantien und Immunstimmulantien .
während Chemo                                      
man könnte heute sogar einen Lymphozyten-Stimulationstest machen, was die
(falls erniedrigten) Killerzellen stimuliert.  - teurer  
Außerdem sollen heutzutage Tumorpatienten vor der Chemo (wenn sie denn eine möchten) falls sie Kachexie haben mit hochkalorischen Drinks versorgt werden. 
Die Frau meines Chefs hat auch eine zeitlang chin. Akupunktur gemacht. Erstaunlicherweise hatte sie gerade bei Migränepatienten, die seit Jahren alle
Mittel vergeblich ausprobiert hatten, Erfolg (90%).  
Herzl. Grüße
Lisa :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

@lisa 
ich glaube nicht, dass teetante dich beleidigen möchte, und meiner meinung nach hat sie das auch nicht getan. 
bedenke bitte,dass das thema alternaivmedizin immer heiße diskussionen aufwirft, bei denen es schon mal etwas heftiger werden kann. 
sollte ich persönliche beleidigungen o.ä. feststellen, werden ich oder meine kollegen schon handeln, da mach dir mal keinen kopf. 
teetante kann nur nicht verstehn, ich übrigens auch nicht, warum man patienten, die keine chance mehr haben, noch gerettet werden zu können, mit versprechungen über heilung das geld aus der tasche zieht. 
dabei bezieht sie sich sicherlich auf sogenannte "wunderheiler" usw. sicherlich gibt es leute, die gern ihr lebensende noch hinauszögern möchten, um bestimmte sachen noch zu erleben. aber ich persönlich glaube,dass da der lebenswille des patienten wesentlich entscheidender ist als irgendwelche wundermittelchen.... 
aber wie gesagt, die meinungen gehn hier stark auseinander, letztendlich muss das jeder für sich entscheiden...

----------


## Teetante

> Teetante  
> hast Du ein Problem mit mir persönlich, oder was soll Deine unmögliche Art.
> Man liest immer das raus, was man gerne hätte. Hast Du Dir den Eintrag mal 
> komplett durchgelesen und drüber nachgedacht.

 Mit Dir persönlich habe ich kein Problem, kenne ich Dich doch gar nicht im real live! Aber, und damit habe ich enorme Probleme, wie Du sicher auch bald herausfindest, wenn DU Dir die Mühe machst, hier mal ein paar Threads mehr zu lesen, ich habe ein ganz großes Problem mit Quacksalbern und ihren Anhängern!    

> Es geht nicht darum, den Patienten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Es muss auch nicht immer alles so viel Geld kosten.

 Ach nein?! Gerade die Heilpraktiker und Co. stellen enorm hohe Rechnungen aus für irgendwelche Zuckerkügelchen, die nichts und null bringen.  
Du schreibst, es muß nicht immer alles viel Geld kosten, dann nenn doch mal Beispiele.   

> Es wird auch keiner einem Patienten sagen, er
> wird nicht sterben.

 Nein? Wird das niemand? Dann gib mal bei Google die entsprechenden Begriffe ein und dann staune mal, wieviel Alternativmediziner sagen, daß man an Krebs beispielsweise nicht stirbt. Ich könnte ko**en über soviel Schwachsinn!   

> Aber ein halbes Jahr kann für so einen Menschen extrem viel bedeuten, wenn er z.B. noch die Konfirmation seines Kindes erleben möchte.

 Da sagt auch kein Mensch was dagegen, aber bitte nicht mit fadenscheinigen Versprechungen so nach dem Motto "sie werden noch lange leben" etc. Aber ein halbes Jahr holst Du eher mit der Schulmedizin heraus, palliative Chemo als Beispiel und nicht mit Akupunktur oder Globulis. Davon läßt sich kein Tumor beeindrucken. Schön wäre es, das gebe ich ja auch zu, wenn es funktionieren würde, denn dann könnte man den Patienten die Chemos und Bestrahlungen und was weiß ich ersparen.   

> Wir hatten auf dem Kongress vor 2 Jahren eine Schulung eines naturheilkundlich orientierten Schulmediziners und einer Krankenschwester, die in einer naturheilkundlichen Abteilung eines normalen Krankenhauses arbeiten. Schulmedizin und Komplementärmedizin läßt sich sehr wohl verbinden. Es muß auch nicht immer alles so viel Geld kosten.

 Solange ich noch in der Lage bin zu sprechen in einem Krankenhaus und auch dank Zusatzversicherung noch die Auswahl habe, werde ich keinen Naturheilkundler in die Nähe meines Bettes lassen.   

> Die Frau meines Chefs hat auch eine zeitlang chin. Akupunktur gemacht. Erstaunlicherweise hatte sie gerade bei Migränepatienten, die seit Jahren alle
> Mittel vergeblich ausprobiert hatten, Erfolg (90%).

  Ein ehemaliger Chef von mir hat auch Akupunktur gemacht, die er sich in 3 Wochenendseminaren angeeignet hatte und meinte nun, er müsse damit die Patienten beehren. Und was hat es gebracht? Außer daß sein Kontostand wuchs, nichts. Die Patienten kamen immer wieder mit den gleichen Diagnosen zur Behandlung, die dann aber nicht mehr Akupunktur war, sondern Schmerzmittel, OP's und so weiter.  
Wenn ich dann lese, daß die Krankenkassen mittlerweile die Akupunktur bei Migräne- und WS-Beschwerden zu 100 % übernehmen, dann frage ich mich echt, ob ich im falschen Film bin. Andere, lebensnotwendige Sachen, werden ersatzlos gestrichen und so ein Mist wird voll übernommen.  
Lisa, es wird immer Diskussionen geben in diesem Thema, denn die, die wie ich nicht dran glauben und es generell als Abzocke abtun, werden sich nicht bekehren lassen. Das haben schon viele versucht, aber nicht geschafft.  
Wenn Du mal viel Zeit und Lust hast, lies Dir mal hier im Alternativmedizin-Forum die Beiträge von Pianoman durch, da bringen einige Sachen sehr viel Licht ins Dunkel. Hochinteressant und sehr informativ. 
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## kiki

....danke  lisa, so genau weiß ich auch noch nicht wie die sachen hier laufen ,warum alles so gedreht wird wie man es haben will .verstehe auch nicht was daran so komisch sein soll ,wenn man nach allen seiten offen ist ,(kann man so etwas verkehrt verstehen  :Huh?:  :Huh?: ??).
maggi ..wie viele laufen bei einer banalen "erkältung "zum *arzt ?.*sind die wartezimmer nicht ständig überfüllt mit "banalen " erkrankungen ?
bleibt es nicht jedem überlassen das für sich richtige zu tun ?
und ist dies hier nicht ein bereich  für  fragen zur alternativmedizin ?
aus welchen grund wird man hier angezweifelt ,wenn man zugibt das auch diese richtung nicht unbeachtet bleiben sollte?.
ehrlich bin angesäuert über die zurechtlegung meines satzes "*Wer nach allen Seiten offen ist, kann nicht ganz dicht sein *gg*".* 
gruß kiki

----------


## Pianoman

@kiki  Zitat: _und ist dies hier nicht ein bereich für fragen zur alternativmedizin ?_  Genau, und deshalb werden Ihnen Fragen auch beantwortet; und zwar nach bestem Wissen. Dass die Antworten dann oft nicht so ausfallen, wie sich manch einer wünscht, liegt allerdings selten an denen, die die Fragen beantworten, sondern meistens an den Methoden, deren Inhalte erfragt werden.   Wenn es allerdings weniger um Fragen als um Verkündigung von - sagen wir mal - *außergewöhnlichen Erfahrungen* geht, müssen Sie schon einmal mit kritischen Anmerkungen rechnen.  Das ist eben der Sinn diese Forums; und das ist auch gut so.   Es gibt genügend Foren, wo sich Gleichgesinnte die Welt passend reden. Wem damit geholfen ist, bleibt freilich fraglich...  Deshalb: Vertrauen Sie lieber ein paar kritischen Stimmen, als Leuten, die Ihnen alles erzählen, was Sie gerne hören wollen.   Pianoman

----------


## günni

frage mich aber immer wieder, 
WARUM solche "alternativmethoden" so nenne ich es mal, weil es davon recht verschiedene und eine vielzahl gibt, bei vielen menschen "anklang" finden!? 
AUCH HIER 
im ort, in der doch nicht "kleinen" hessenhalle waren beim besuch des "geistheilers" JOA DE DEUS an einem abend immerhin 6000 leute, die sich offenbar etwas von seinen "wünschen" versprachen...auch als ich mit dem el-rolli  durchs städtchen fuhr, nickten mir ortsfremde besucher "so verständnisvoll" zu..."aha noch einer"  
eigentlich wollte ich mich ja gegen 10% gewinnbeteiligung als "lebendes wunder" dort verkaufen und MAL AUS DEM ROLLI AUFSTEHEN (nachdem ich vom "gesegneten wasser" getrunken habe) 
TJA  
nur "erschüttern" darf man solchen "wunderglaube" nicht, denn dann werden die gläubigen böse!  http://www.staette-der-heilung.de/main.htm 
ÜBRIGENS:
es gibt AUCH "schulmediziner" die nicht nur "heilung" versprechen sondern sogar noch den "märtyrer" SPIELEN und eine stange geld verdienen....einer davon hat selbst ms und war prof. an der uni, der staatrsanwalt hat 4 jahre versucht, ihm das handwerk zu legen...kenne die hintergründe und zusammenhänge gut, da ich von 1993-95 mitaktivist war!  http://www.ms-autoimmun.com./ 
- DIE HP ist schon seit jahren eine "baustelle", absicht? -  
gerade bei solchen "angstmachenden" und immer noch nicht "heilbaren" krankheiten, wie auch meiner (eine multiple sklersose) treten IMMER WIEDER recht "abenteuerliche" alternative behandlungsmethoden auf...mit denen oft "hoffnung geweckt" und auch viel geld verdient wird... 
günni

----------


## kiki

..hm ,eigendlich war es ja keine frage die ich gestellt hatte,sondern einfach nur.....für jeden ,ob arzt oder heilpraktiker ob helfer oder hilfesuchender ..... sollte da nicht das bestmöglichste getan werden um den menschen ,um den es ja geht  ,die bestmöglichste behandlung zu ermöglichen ? .
warum sollte  da nicht jeder das für sich beste rausholen ?.
warum sollte da man nicht nach allen seiten offen bleiben ?...schwarze schafe gibt es überall .............
....nur einmal ein beispiel: schmerz ist der häufigste grund für menschen ,ärztlichen rat einzuholen ,es ist der wichtigste grund ,medikamente einzunehmen,er verursacht mehr leid als alle anderen symptome zusammen.er zerstört leben und ruiniert karrieren,und doch sind viele ärzte fast überfordert ,wenn es um den umgang mit schmerz geht .es wird sogar behaubtet ,zwei drittel aller patienten mit hartnäckigen schmerzen werden unzureichend behandelt.  woran mag dies liegen ?.vielleicht an mangelnder  zeit /interesse dem patienten gegenüber ?,welcher arzt nimmt sich heute noch zeit ?............. (,zeit ist geld ,das kan man nicht abstreiten )...was liegt da näher sich nach allen richtungen zu orientieren?.warum sollte man nicht zum beispiel einen  osteopathen aufsuchen um seine rückenschmerzen in den griff zu bekommen ,anstatt sich irgendein medikament geben /spritzen zu lassen ?...selbst ärzte gehen/wissen das osteophatie hervorragend geeignet bei rückenschmerzen wirkt ... auch wenn die  osteophatie zu der alternativmedizin zählt. 
..aber.warum lehnt die mehrheit der ärzteschaft, versorgungsmaßnahmen,pillen und prozeduren ,die als neuester stand der forschung gepredigt werden,für sich selber oder ihren angehörigen ab ?.
...nein ,es ist nicht verkehrt nach allen richtungen offen zu bleiben. 
gruß kiki

----------


## Teetante

> ....nur einmal ein beispiel: schmerz ist der häufigste grund für menschen ,ärztlichen rat einzuholen ,es ist der wichtigste grund ,medikamente einzunehmen,er verursacht mehr leid als alle anderen symptome zusammen.

 Starke Schmerzen lassen sich aber von Alternativmedizin auch nicht beeindrucken, auch wenn manch einer sich das vielleicht wünscht.    

> ..aber.warum lehnt die mehrheit der ärzteschaft, versorgungsmaßnahmen,pillen und prozeduren ,die als neuester stand der forschung gepredigt werden,für sich selber oder ihren angehörigen ab ?. 
> gruß kiki

 Komischerweise wird dieser Satz immer wieder von den Anhängern der Alternativmedizin heruntergebetet, daß kein Schulmediziner sich oder seiner Familie die Therapien der Schulmedizin "antun" würde.  
Ich habe noch von keinem meiner mich behandelnden Ärzte (HÄ, ZA, Gyn., Orthop.) je diesen Spruch gehört. Und auch aus meiner Berufstätigkeit kenne ich diesen Spruch nicht. Im Gegenteil, gerade die Ärzte versuchen alles in ihrer Macht stehende, ihre Familie die neuesten Sachen zu verabreichen oder verabreichen zu lassen oder auch nach den neuesten Untersuchungsverfahren, z.B. in der bildgebenden Diagnostik, untersuchen zu lassen. 
Ist also dieser o. zitierte Satz auch wieder so ein "Einfall" der Alternativmedizin? Wie so manche andere, z. T. sehr schräge Gedanken auch... Siehe hierzu andere Diskussionen hier im Alternativ-Forum! 
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## kiki

...halt stop... ich habe niemals geschrieben  das ich ein anhänger der alternativmedizin bin ,ich bin beiden seiten offen ............auch das man starke schmerzen alternativ behandelt ,habe ich nicht geschrieben ,ich habe ein beispiel genannt ,und dieses beispiel ging um rückenschmerzen....
es ist kein spruch ,den ich geschrieben habe ,es ist leider die realität ,vielleicht ist es mein alter das ich dies schreibe ,vielleicht habe ich schon mehr gesehen und mitgemacht um dies schreiben zu können  ...aber dies nur am rande liebe teekanne .
hallo gunni, .....ich kann das nachvollziehen was du schreibst ,habe in meinem kreis 3 menschen mit MS.kenne die versuche der schul sowie der alternativmedizin um den patienten hoffnung zu geben . 
lg kiki

----------


## günni

es ist aber doch auch 
eine "einstellungsfrage" wie man mit sich selbst und z.b. auch der "gesundheit" umgeht:
ob man sich eben auch in "emotionale glaubensdinge" stürzt oder eben nur mit verstand und logik überzeugt werden kann....deshalb bleibt es ja auch schwierig, über "glaubensdinge" zu diskutieren! 
günni

----------


## kiki

...es ist immer eine einstellungssache wie man mit sich und seiner krankheit um geht,aber was sind" emotionale glaubensdinge "?(bitte ,ich meine  nun damit nicht die alternativmedizin auch nicht die kirche )........ist es nicht das was den menschen ausmacht ,am leben hält?... der glaube ........egal an was ....,egal ob emotionell oder von der logik und dem verstand her ?...oder einfach nur an sich selbst ?.
schwierig ,da gebe ich dir recht ,wird es tatsächlich wenn es um andere meinungen geht , (wie alternativ ,kirche oder politik), aber ehrlich ......warum soll ich jemanden meine meinung aufzwängen ?.
..dein spruch hat es in sich  "wer balast abwirft,dessen ballon fliegt höher " 
lg, kiki

----------


## günni

nun, die "wissenschaftsmedizin" 
erhebt ja zumindest den anspruch, etwas "nachvollziehbar wissenschaftlich fundiertes" zu tun...und "alternative methoden" entziehen sich diesen nachweisversuchen doch oft...da bleibt dann eben nur "der glaube" daran...mir ist es lieber, etwas zu wissen, oder eben nicht.... 
kann mit dem "glaubensbegriff" nix anfangen, weil das eben immer "annahmen" sind.... 
günni

----------


## Patientenschubser

> nun, die "wissenschaftsmedizin" 
> erhebt ja zumindest den anspruch, etwas "nachvollziehbar wissenschaftlich fundiertes" zu tun...und "alternative methoden" entziehen sich diesen nachweisversuchen doch oft...da bleibt dann eben nur "der glaube" daran...mir ist es lieber, etwas zu wissen, oder eben nicht.... 
> kann mit dem "glaubensbegriff" nix anfangen, weil das eben immer "annahmen" sind.... 
> günni

 
...nicht umsonst heißt es doch:  *"Glauben heißt nicht wissen!" 
"Alternativmedizin"* was soll das den sein eine Alternative zur Medizin?
Klingt für mich wie *Orakelmedizin*... die wirkt nur wenn du auch wirklich dran glaubst! *HÄ?*

----------


## günni

da gabs doch letztens 
im ZDF ne sendung mit dem joachim bublath über "sogenannte" alternativmedizin...recht kritisch und es gab auch recht viel "aufschreie" von homöopathen und heilpraktikern...aber, klar, man müsste ja auch mal definieren, was man denn nun unter alternativen zur schulmedizin versteht? 
gerade eben geht z.b. auch ne "warmeldung" übern ticker:  http://www.n-tv.de/895877.html 
über gefährliche inhaltsstoffe in trad. chin. medizin.... 
"kritisch" bleiben sollte man wohl immer und nicht ALLEN HEILSVERSPRECHEN "glauben"... 
günni

----------


## kiki

_....es ist gut das  es diese warnmeldungen gibt,_ _leider denken viel zu viel menschen das natur bzw.alternativmedizin keine nebenwirkungen hätte (ein furchtbarer irrtum)  .........egal bei welcher medizin, solche warnmeldungen hört man immer erst wenn das kind in den brunnen gefallen ist ._ _günni ...fängt nicht alles mit einer "annahme" an ?egal welche pillen oder tropfen ich zu mir nehme ,glaube oder zumindest nehme ich doch an das es mir hilft,oder ?._  _schupser...vielleicht ganz informativ schau mal im google unter ...  taz die Tageszeitungie Toskana ist das Vorbild..._ _übrigens wird für alternativmedizin auf den reklameseiten des deutschen ärzteblattes, des organs der deutschen ärzteschaft, regelmäßig und intensiv geworben. auch der gesetzgeber fördert diese art der medizin.... so kommt es, dass das mistelpräparat iscador in der roten liste unter den “Zytostatika und Metastasenhemmern” aufgeführt wird, obwohl es für eine solche wirksamkeit nicht den geringsten hinweis gibt._ _nun ja ich denkemal ,das nennt man nach allen seiten offen sein._ _l.g. kiki_

----------


## Pianoman

@günni  Die Bublath-Story ist ein unschlagbarer Beweis für die absolut unberechtigte Hoffnung auf "Zusammenarbeit" zwischen Wissenschaftsmedizinern und Alternativ-Heilern.   Bublath hatte, durchaus moderat im Ton und eng an der Sache, Fakten aus dem Reich der "Alternativen" Heilkunde recherchiert und publiziert; und damit wohl in ein Wespennest gestochen. Die Reaktion der ganzheitlichen und sanften Heiler war angesichts dieser Berichterstattung mehr als hysterisch.   Sie reichte von wüsten Beleidigungen über die juristisch fragwürdige Aufforderungen, Bublath Email-Adresse zu blockieren, bis zum - allerdings vergeblichen - Versuch, mit einer einstweiligen Verfügung eine Gegendarstellung aus der Sicht der Homöopathen zu erzwingen.  Das *ZDF-Forum* zur Sendung *Joachim Bublaths* gibt über die Ereignisse durch die nachfolgende Diskussion vor allem zwischen Homöopathen und deren Kritikern ein eindeutiges Bild über die Unterschiedlichkeit und die Unvereinbarkeit der Denkansätze. Nach z. Tl. fast schon irren Rededuellen, dabei besonders erwähnenswert die Diskussion über Excrementum canium Ex. Can. (Hundescheiße) als Homöopathisches Heilmittel, und der Bürgerkrieg in der Homöopathie-Fraktion über die "wahre Lehre", erledigte sich die Sache langsam zu Anfang diesen Monats, weil der Homöopathie-Fraktion irgendwie die Argumente ausgingen, und selbst der angerufene Herrgott und seine himmlische Heerscharen die Schlacht zugunsten der Alternativheiler nicht wenden konnten oder wollten.   Also - einfach mal ZDF-Forum anklicken und genießen.   Pianoman

----------


## Julie_B

Hallo Zusammen! 
Und danke zunächst für eure Antworten! 
Nun, einverstanden bin ich natürlich nicht so ganz mit allen Kommentaren :-) 
Mir ging es ja im Thema gerade um die undifferenzierte Haltung, die oftmals dadurch entsteht, dass es auf dem Markt der Komplementärmedizin viel Müll gibt.
...und dass bei vielen Gegnern eine Anti-Haltung entsteht, WEIL dieser Müll leider das Image der Komplementärmedizin stark beeinflusst. 
Ich selber bin ja totaler Befürworter der Komplementärmedizin (bin auch in Ausbildung, nebenbei gesagt). Aber ich halte trotzdem von vielem in diesem Bereich nichts, weil es wenig fundiert und vor allem auch schlecht erklärt ist.
In den vielen Selbstfindungs- und Heilungsbüchern stehen Aussagen, die man einfach glauben soll. Aber es werden keine Zusammenhänge erklärt und auch nicht aufgezeigt, WIE man überhaupt auf diese oder jene Methode gekommen ist.
Ja, da fehlt es mir einfach an logischer und sachlicher Erklärung. 
Dies führt ja dann unweigerlich dazu, dass Skeptiker in ihren Zweifeln bestätigt werden. Schade finde ich das allemal. 
Das Urteil über die Akkupunktur finde ich jetzt sehr hart.
Was ist die Begründung? Warum soll es nicht funktionieren?
Ich bitte um Argumente - sonst ist ist für mich die Gegenmeinung sehr unsachlich. 
@Patientenschubser  

> *"Es gibt Dinge zw Himmel und Erde die wir nicht verstehen"*

 Ja, das stimmt. Aber ich finde schon, dass man das beweisen KÖNNTE. Die Frage ist nur, ob sich ein Physiker überhaupt dazu motiviert fühlt, gewisse Dinge für die Komplementärmedizin zu beweisen, wenn er ansonsten gar nichts damit zu tun hat. 
Der Film "Bleep" ist übrigens ganz interessant - da gibt es einige Naturwissenschaftler, die sich mit Dingen "zwischen Himmel und Erde" auseinandersetzen. 
@Teetante  

> Genauso allergisch reagiere ich auf Krankenkassen, die Akupunktur bezahlen und zwar zu 100%, aber Medikamente, die seit Jahren erprobt sind und aus der Hochschulmedizin kommen, nicht mehr bezahlen. Da rege ich mich richtig drüber auf. Quatsch wird unterstützt, wirklich helfende Sachen muß man dann leider privat bezahlen.

 Da muss ich jetzt wiedersprechen.
Es werden in der Medizin sehr viele Sachen unterstützt, die rein gar nichts bewirken. Vieles aus der Schulmedizin sind, wie auch in der Komplementärmedizin, MÖGLICHKEITEN, die man ausprobiert.
Ein Arzt sagt dann meistens: "Wir versuchen es mal mit diesem Medikament (oder dieser Therapie/Untersuchung/Operation) - und dann schauen wir weiter.
Warum soll man das auch nicht in der Komplementärmedizin dürfen?
Ich sehe den Unterschied nicht so ganz.
Ausserdem - die Kosten bei der Komplementärmedizin sind übrigens viel tiefer als bei der Schulmedizin.
Ein Beispiel: Ich hatte aus unerfindlichen Gründen plötzlich enorme Schmerzen im Handgelenk. Es wurde geröngt, ein MRI gemacht und danach ein Medikament verschrieben. 
Alles in allem hat das Ganze 1000 Euro gekostet. Genützt hat es nichts. 
Ein halbes Jahr später liess ich mich deswegen komplementär behandeln. Dies hat sofort geholfen. Ich war vier Mal in Behandlung - Kostenpunkt 200 Euro.
Klar, das ist ein Einzelbeispiel, und man kann ja nicht eine Erfahrung auf ein grosses Ganzes brechen.
Doch die Kosten in der Komplementärmedizin sind tatsächlich oft sehr viel niedriger als in der Schulmedizin. 
Was ich auch noch zu bemängeln habe:
Man nimmt immer so krasse Beispiele, die gegen die Komplementärmedizin sprechen. Zum Beispiel diese Aussagen: "XY kann Krebs und Aids heilen".
Ich halte das auch für absoluten Quatsch, und es ist doch so, dass seriöse Komplementärmediziner nie im Leben auf die Ideee kommen würden, so eine Behauptung auch nur ansatzweise ernsthaft aufzustellen. 
Das geht ja auch aus dem Grundsatz hervor, dass eine Krankheit, die sich auf der physischen Ebene schon so weit ausgebreitet hat, kaum mehr durch komplementäre Methoden aufheben lässt.
Natürlich kann man da unterstützend helfen, aber jeder gute Komplementärmediziner  sollte sich da verpflichtet fühlen, dem Patienten eine schulmedizinische Behandlung zu empfehlen und nur (wie das Wort es ja schon selber sagt) "komplementär" zu helfen. 
Wichtig ist mir halt immer eine wirklich objektive Sicht.
Ich habe Mühe mit Extremmeinungen und vor allem mit klischierten Denkweisen.
Da sind die einen, die total fixiert auf ihre Schulmedizin sind und kategorisch alles andere ablehnen, weil sie auch nur auf die Meinungen der Extremesoteriker richten.
Und dort sind die anderen, die Extremesoteriker, die dogmatisch ihre "Lehren" verbreiten und finden, alle Ärzte sind total überflüssig, weil ihre Medizin sogar Schaden anrichtet. 
Ich finde beide dieser Extremhaltungen total unreif und keineswegs objektiv.  
Gruss (und schöne Weihnachten mit und ohne irgendwelche Medizin *grins*)! 
Julie

----------


## Patientenschubser

Grundsätzlich sind Phsiyker an allem interessiert was interessant klingt oder sich einer möglichen Erforschung lohnt!
Ich weiß das von meinem Neffen, der hat Physik studiert in Konstanz, Wien und Boston! 
Ich bin mir allerdings sehr sicher das es da nix gibt was zw Himmel und Erde sein wird was wir nicht sehen oder (auf-) spüren können! 
Die Frage die sich doch sofort stellt ist warum hat die Alternativ/ Komplementärmedizin das nicht schon lange veranlasst, um endlich aus ihrem "Schmuddelimage" herraus zu kommen? 
Warum war es den ein sooo rießiger Aufschrei als J. Bublath das nicht nur in Frage gestellt sondern auch noch das Gegenteil bewiesen hat? 
Warum müssen den Andere beweisen was die Alternativmedizin selber nicht beweisen kann oder will......

----------


## Christiane

Wieso verteufelt ihr eigentlich die Naturmedizin? Früher gab es nichts anderes und die Menschheit ist nicht ausgestorben. Bei Erkältungen, Insektenstichen usw. greife ich gern auf Omas Hausmittel zurück, oft mit gutem Erfolg. Bei ernsteren Geschichten vertraue ich freilich mehr der Schulmedizin, ich denke mal ich bin nicht naiv und weiß, wann ich einen Arzt brauche. 
Ich kenne auch viele Leute, die behaupten, daß ihnen Akupunktur hilft. Ob tatsächliche Wirkung oder Placebo, sei dahingestellt. Aber gänzlich ablehnen würde ich es nicht, bei chronischen Schmerzen würde ich es auch ausprobieren. Allein schon aus einem Teil Neugier.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Es geht nicht darum das wir Omas Hausmittelchen verurteilen. 
Es geht hier schlicht und ergreifend um Scharlatane und Wunderheiler, Heilpraktiker (nicht alle!) und wie sie alle heißen oder genannt werden wollen die das blaue vom Himmel erzählen! 
Die mehr wie fragwürdige Behandlungsmethoden und Mittelchen "anbieten" und 
damit kranke Menschen etwas vorgaukeln das Sie im Leben nicht einhalten können! 
Das einzige was im Vordergrund steht ist Kasse machen.... 
Ich nutze bei Erkältungen auch Omas Mittelchen, allerdings bei starken Schmerzen
(und ich weiß was wovon ich rede!) nutze ich die "Macht" der Pharmakonzerne und 
bin mehr als Dankbar für die Wirkung der Medikamente!

----------


## Pianoman

@ Julie B.   Hallo Frau B.,  Ihr letzter Beitrag in diesem Thread verdient eine Antwort. Da ich mich um Differenziertheit bemüht habe, ist diese leider etwas länger ausgefallen.   Zitat:  _Mir ging es ja im Thema gerade um die undifferenzierte Haltung, die oftmals dadurch entsteht, dass es auf dem Markt der Komplementärmedizin viel Müll gibt._ _...und dass bei vielen Gegnern eine Anti-Haltung entsteht, WEIL dieser Müll leider das Image der Komplementärmedizin stark beeinflusst._  Zunächst einmal (und ganz grundsätzlich): Es gibt keine Komplementärmedizin !  Wenn ein Verfahren hilft, gehört es zur Medizin, der Rest ist maximal Placebo, genau so oft aber Selbst- und Fremdtäuschung, weil eine Heilung, die der Organismus - beispielsweise durch die Wirkung seines Immunsystems - selbst vollzogen hat, fälschlicherweise kausal einem bestimmten Verfahren angerechnet wird.  Ein typisches Beispiel dafür ist eine komplikationsfreie Virus-Infektionen der oberen Atemwege. Diese Erkrankung wird durch jedes - noch so sinnlose - Heilungsritual "erfolgreich" therapiert; weil eben der Heilungsprozess im Grunde ohne jede medizinische Intervention funktioniert.   Komplementäre Heilverfahren sind deshalb keine Medizin, weil diese Verfahren zum ganz überwiegenden Teil nachweislich wirkungslos sind - wenn man die Placebo-Wirkung aus der Betrachtung ausschließt. Um das Bewußtsein für diesen Sachverhalt zu schärfen, werde ich im weiteren Text auch nicht mehr von Komplementärmedizin, sondern von "Alternativen oder Esoterischen Heilverfahren" sprechen.   Zitat: _Ich selber bin ja totaler Befürworter der Komplementärmedizin (bin auch in Ausbildung, nebenbei gesagt). Aber ich halte trotzdem von vielem in diesem Bereich nichts, weil es wenig fundiert und vor allem auch schlecht erklärt ist._ _In den vielen Selbstfindungs- und Heilungsbüchern stehen Aussagen, die man einfach glauben soll. Aber es werden keine Zusammenhänge erklärt und auch nicht aufgezeigt, WIE man überhaupt auf diese oder jene Methode gekommen ist._ _Ja, da fehlt es mir einfach an logischer und sachlicher Erklärung._  Wie Sie nach diesen, Ihren eigenen Feststellungen ernsthaft von der Bedeutung der Komplementärmedizin überzeugt sein können, erschließt sich mir nun ganz und gar nicht. Die wesentliche Eigenschaft der "Alternative Heilverfahren" sind doch genau die, die Sie beschreiben: Die Theorien (sofern denn überhaupt welche existieren) sind falsch, enthalten sachliche Mängel, verlangen Glauben, weil keine verifizierbaren Beweise möglich sind, bestehen hauptsächlich aus Hypothesen (um nicht Wunschvorstellungen zu sagen), und leben von ihrer mystischen Undurchschaubarkeit.  In diesem Punkt unterscheiden sich die westlichen Alternativheiler nicht von karibischen Voodoo-Priestern, afrikanischen Buschmedizinmännern oder ostdeutschen Theomedizinern.   Zitat:  _Dies führt ja dann unweigerlich dazu, dass Skeptiker in ihren Zweifeln bestätigt werden. Schade finde ich das allemal._  Nun ja, welche andere Reaktion erwarten Sie ?  Ich meine, es ist schon ziemlich naiv, sich der Hoffnung hinzugeben, dass offensichtlicher Blödsinn zu anderen Reaktionen führt, oder ?   Zitat:  _Das Urteil über die Akkupunktur finde ich jetzt sehr hart._ _Was ist die Begründung? Warum soll es nicht funktionieren?_ _Ich bitte um Argumente - sonst ist ist für mich die Gegenmeinung sehr unsachlich._   *1. Argument: Akupunktur in der praktischen Anwendung*  Gerac-Studie (Kurzfassung): Die umfassende und weitreichende Gerac-Studie des AOK Bundesverband hat gezeigt, dass es bei bestimmten Krankheiten helfen kann, Nadeln in Menschen zu stechen, und zwar egal wohin. Denn die Sham-Akupunktur, bei der die Nadeln bewußt nicht dahin gesetzt wurden, wohin sie eigentlich - gemäß TCM - hätten gestochen werden müssen, zeigte das gleiche Ergebnis wie die Akupunktur nach dem Theoriegebäude der Traditionellen Chinesischen Medizin.   Die Erkenntnis ist:  1. Mit Nadeln pieksen kann Schmerzen lindern.  2. Das Meridian-Modell der TCM spielt dabei keine Rolle.  3. Ein Placebo-Effekt kann nicht ausgeschlossen werden.   Zieht man ein Fazit aus den genannten und weiteren Aspekten dieser Studie, wird schnell deutlich, dass Schmerzgeschehen offenbar durch viele Faktoren beeinflusst wird, beispielsweise durch Noncebo- und Placebo-Effekte oder durch das Maß der empathischen Zuwendung des Arztes, und genau so auch durch die Schmerzkarriere des jeweiligen Patienten.  Was die Studie bewiesen hat, ist, dass es bei Kreuz- und Knieschmerz geplagten Patienten einen schmerzlindernden Effekt haben kann, Nadeln in sie zu stechen. Und zwar an beliebigen Stellen. Und das bei etwas weniger als der Hälfte der Probanten.   Überhaupt, und völlig unabhängig vom TCM-System, scheint das Stechen mit Nadeln durch neurophysiologische Reize analgetische und entzündungshemmende Prozesse zu provozieren.  Mittlerweile liegen neben der Gerac-Studie auch ernst zunehmende Untersuchungen vor, die insgeamt folgende verifizierbare Funktions-Zusammenhänge aufgezeigt haben:   1. Über das Gehirn: Das durch die Nadelung ausgesandte Signal erreicht durch das Rückenmark den Hirnstamm (Mittelhirn), wo es die Freisetzung von Enkepalin (körpereigenem Morphin) bewirkt. Dieses aktiviert über die absteigende Schmerzbahn die Freisetzung von Serotonin und Noradrenalin (schmerzhemmende Überträgersubstanz). Serotonin und Noradrenalin wiederum hemmen im Rückenmark die Schmerzweiterleitung ins Gehirn. Gleichzeitig gibt die Hypophyse Beta-Endorphin (körpereignes Morphin) ins Blut ab, das so im ganzen Körper wirken kann.  2. Im Rückenmark überlagert das Signal der Nadelung das Signal des Schmerzes und verhindert so die Schmerzempfindung im Gehirn.  3. Ohne Beteiligung des Hirns werden direkt im Rückenmark Endorphine ausgeschüttet. 4. Eine entzündungshemmende Wirkung der Akupunktur scheint ebenfalls nachweisbar. So konnte der kanadische Forscher Bruce Pomeranz von der Universität Toronto nachweisen, dass die Nadelstiche das Hormon ACTH freisetzen, das in der Nebennierenrinde die Ausschüttung von Cortisol bewirkt, welches im menschlichen Körper entzündungshemmend wirkt.  Für alle über Schmerz- und Übelkeitsbekämpfung hinausgehenden Therapieangebote der Akupunktur liegen jedoch keine überzeugenden klinischen Studien vor. Außerdem lässt sich eine über die dargestellten Prozesse hinaus gehende Wirkung weder naturwissenschaftlich erklären noch beweisen. Aus dieser Erfahrung heraus warnen Ärzte im Allgemeinen vor einer pauschalen Anwendung der Akupunktur für alle Erkrankungen. Bemerkenswert an diesen Erkenntnissen ist, dass die Schmerz- bzw. Übelkeitsbekämpfung erst in diesem Jahrhundert - unabhängig von der klassischen Akupunktur - entwickelt wurde, also am wenigsten vom Weltbild der TCM beeinflusst ist. Zuletzt darf aber folgende nicht vergessen werden: die Gerac-Studie zeigt positive Wirkungen bei etwa 50 % der Studienteilnehmern. D.h. aber auch, dass bei jedem 2. Patienten die Akupunktur nicht gewirkt hat.  Kein berauschendes Ergebnis...   *2. Argument: Die Theorie der Akupunktur*  Nach den Hypothesen der chinesischen Medizin ist er Körper von Energiebahnen - den Meridianen - durchzogen, die Organe und Strukturen miteinander verbinden. Werden die Bahnen blockiert, entstehen Störungen in der energetischen Versorgung und, als Folge, dann Krankheiten. Die Akupunktur beseitigt angeblich diese Blockaden   Das Konstrukt der Meridiane steht in Verbindung mit der Vorstellung einer universellen, kosmischen unendlichen Energie. Weder für die Meridiane oder Chakren (Eingangspforten für die Energie), deren Herkunft historisch aus spekulativem Analogie-Denken, keineswegs aber aus anatomischer Beobachtung abzuleiten ist, noch für die Existenz der physikalisch-technisch nicht nachweisbaren, und gegen die fundamentale Gewissheit der Entropie verstossenden Lebens-Energie, gibt es auch nur einen einzigen konkreten Anhaltspunkte.  Betrachtet man das Meridian-System aus historischer Sicht, so ist festzustellen, dass die Einführung in die chinesische Heilkunde etwa im 8. Jahrhundert erfolgte, zum gleichen Zeitpunkt, als die chinesischen Flüsse kartografiert wurden. Da man aufgrund fehlender Anatomiekenntnisse (es war verboten, einen menschlichen Körper zum Zwecke der Obduktion zu öffnen) nichts über die Existenz von Nerven, Blut- und Lymphgefäßen wusste, orientierte man sich (da in metaphysischen Vorstellungen "Alles mit Allem verbunden ist") an den Wasseradern, die die wichtigste Versorgungsquelle für die verstreut im weiten Land lebenden Menschen war, und schuf damit eine Analogie zur den menschlichen Organen.   Aus naturwissenschaftlicher Sichtweise ist festzustellen, dass Chakren, genau so wie der Energiekanal entlang der Wirbelsäule und das Meridiansystem der TCM, weder elektrophysikalisch über Messergebnisse noch durch beobachtete anatomische Strukturen nachzuweisen sind.   Im Skript einer Lehrveranstaltung zur Naturheilkunde des FBs Medizin der Ruhr-Universität Bochum stellt der Dozent deshalb lakonisch fest: [...] Die meisten dieser Punkte liegen auf den 12 Hauptleitbahnen (Meridianen), eingebettet in das Wandlungsphasenmodell der 5 Elemente und der Organzuordnung. Die Leitbahnen sind wie Flüsse, in denen die Vitalkraft Qi fließt. Ein anatomisches Korrelat zu den Meridianen gibt es nicht.   Zusammengefasst: Die Theorie der Meridiane und die ganze damit verbundene, langfristige Schulung sind Quatsch.  Außerdem ist es schon lange bekannt, daß man mit Spritzen (Nadel) einen stärkeren Placeboeffekt hervorrufen kann, als mit oralen (Kapseln, Tabletten, Tropfen etc.) Arzneimitteln, genau so wie es bekannt ist, dass schon die Farbe und Größe eines Tablette deren Wirkung beeinflussen kann.   Heilung durch Placebo-Wirkung war die "Medizin" letzten 40.000 Jahre. Jetzt darf es schon ein bisschen mehr sein.  *3. Die Realität in China*  Gerade im Umgang mit Heilverfahren fernöstlich-asiatischen Ursprungs existieren in Europa romantisierte, verklärte Vorstellungen zu den Systemen, die mit der Realität in den Ursprungsländern oft nichts mehr zu tun haben.  Die naiv-mystische Überhöhung der TCM - die man gleichwohl auch bei allen anderen Verfahren der "Alternativen Heilern" finden kann - ist ein stereotypes Ergebnis der hedonistischen Egomanie der Eso-Branche: Mangelnde Kenntnisse des eigentlichen Verfahren, selektive Nutzung einzelner Bestandteile in den Patchwork-Heilverfahren der Alternativheiler, Fehlinterpretationen; und dann die engstirnige (typisch deutsche?) Bewahrung des angeblich "uralten" und deswegen ausserhalb jeder Kritik stehenden Verfahrens.   In China reagierte man auf diese Überhöhung mit ungläubigem Kopfschütteln und beobachtete diese Entwicklung mit Staunen. Es erschien dem Gesundheitsministerium in Peking unfassbar, dass sich Europa, Jahrhunderte nach Renaissance und Aufklärung, für TCM interessieren könnte, die man doch im China nach der Kulturevolution nur als Übergangsprodukt angesehen wurde, bis eine tragfähige Infrastruktur der medizinischen Versorgung nach westlichen Standards eingerichtet werden konnte. Doch es lockte das ökonomische Potential, sowohl die wachsende Nachfrage nach chinesischen Arzneien als auch die Möglichkeit, westliche Interessenten in China zu schulen.  Im Westen hat sich unterdessen herumgesprochen, dass die Chinesen unter TCM etwas ganz anderes verstehen als die interessierten westlichen Heiler und Patienten. Zunehmend macht sich im Westen Kritik am chinesischen Umgang mit der chinesischen Medizin breit. Nach dem Motto "die Chinesen verfälschen ihre eigene Tradition, das muss verhindert werden!" versuchen westliche Interessengruppen, den historischen Kern der chinesischen Medizin gegen die Verwestlichung zu schützen. Enttäuschte Berichte von jungen Medizinern, und mehr noch nichtmedizinischen Praktikern, die im Westen ihre TCM-Grundausbildung erhalten haben und dann in China ihr Mekka suchten, aber etwas ganz anderes vorfanden, rufen zum Widerstand auf; nicht zuletzt auch in China.   Das freilich muss bei den chinesischen Behörden Alarm auslösen. Sie wissen nämlich, dass die antiken Theorien von Yinyang und den Fünf Phasen die Ursache für die erbärmliche Schwäche Chinas in der Konfrontation mit westlicher Wissenschaft und Technologie im 19. und beginnenden 20. Jahrhundert waren. Und die "aufgeklärte" chinesische Nomenklatura, die ständig den Spagat zwischen chinesischen Traditionen und Öffnung zum Westen versucht, kann sich kaum etwas Verhängnisvolleres vorstellen als die erneute Hinwendung weiter Kreise der chinesischen Bevölkerung zu den alten Theorien, da sich mit Yinyang weder ein Handy zum Klingen, noch eine Lampe zum Leuchten und schon gar keine Rakete in die Luft bringen lässt.  Paul Unschuld, der Direktor des Horst-Görtz-Stiftungsinstituts für Chinesische Lebenswissenschaften an der Charité-Universitätsmedizin Berlin, kommt deshalb zu folgendem Ergebnis: "Die TCM wird in der politischen Diskussion nicht zuletzt deshalb überbewertet, weil sich viele ihrer Befürworter gar nicht bewusst sind, dass diese Heilkunde ohne Chirurgie und Psychiatrie, ohne Epidemiologie und ohne den "public health"-Gedanken, ohne Bakteriologie und Weiteres auskommt, die gemeinhin als notwendig erachtet werden, um auf die gesamte Breite der Krankheiten reagieren zu können. "   Und weil das so ist, findet man in China eben nicht kerngesunde, uralt werdende Menschen, die sich mit Kräutertees und ein paar Nadeln um ihr Gleichgewicht zwischen Ying und Yang bemühen, sondern ein ganz andere Wirklichkeit, die sich in erster Linie aus dem Einsatz der Barfuß-Ärzte ableiten lässt, die die nach den Grundsätzen der TCM, meist noch unbeleckt von jeder tiefergehenden naturwissenschaftlichen Erkenntnis, vor allem auf dem Lande behandeln und dort zunehmend auf Krankheiten treffen, für die in der TCM kein Konzepte existieren. Was man heute erfährt über die Versorgung durch chinesische Barfußärzte und deren Einfluss auf die „Volksgesundheit“, ist eher geeignet, Grauen zu erzeugten.  Es scheint jedenfalls, als ob diese mangelhaft ausgebildeten Barfußärzte für mehr Krankheiten und Todesfälle verantwortlich sind, als sie verhindern. Zahlen die der International Herald Tribune in seiner Ausgabe vom 21.8.01 über die epidemischen Ausmaße der Hepatitis B in China berichtet lassen kaum eine andere Schlußfolgerung zu.  Wesentlicher Grund scheint die Benutzung unsteriler Nadeln durch mangelhaft aufgebildete „Barfußärzte“ zu sein. Selbst dort wo Einmalnadeln (die hierzulande allgemeiner Standard sind) benutzt werden, scheinen diese häufig ohne weitere Sterilisation wieder verwendet zu werden. Einer der Dorfärzte, die es besser machen, wird mit seiner stolzen Aussage zitiert, „diese Nadeln sind nur zum einmaligen Gebrauch, sie müssen vor der nächsten Benutzung wieder sterilisiert werden. Nach dem Bericht des Herald Tribune stellen auch offiziell bekannt große Untergrundunternehmen, die sich mit dem „Recycling“ von Einmalnadeln beschäftigen, einen Teil des Problems dar. Folge des laxen Umgangs mit der Sterilität ist, dass 60% der Chinesen (im Gegensatz zu z.B. 1% der Amerikaner und Japaner) eine Hepatitis B durchgemacht haben. Etwa 150 Millionen von Chinesen sind an einer chronischen Hepatitis B erkrankt, nach UN Meinung (1999) wohl zu einem großen Teil durch nicht indizierte Injektionen in der Kindheit mit unsauberen Nadeln induziert.  Eine chronische Hepatitis geht nicht selten in eine (auch tödlich verlaufende) Leberzirrhose über, eine weitere Folge ist Leberkrebs. Leberkrebs ist die häufigste Krebserkrankung in China.   Die Problematik der unsterilen Nadeln hat zwei Seiten: Zum einen die klassischen Injektionsnadeln, zum andern genau so auch die Akupunktur-Nadeln. Da den Barfuß-Ärzten die Bedeutung von Mikroorganismen für die Krankheitsentstehung nicht bekannt ist, waren Versuche, eine Verbesserung der hygienischen Standards zu erreichen bisher erfolglos; dank TCM.   Wie groß das dadurch ebenfalls verursachte AIDS- Problem in China ist, ist nicht quantifizierbar. Die Zahlen werden von offizieller Seite nur scheibchenweise der Öffentlichkeit bekanntgegeben. Die meisten Infizierten wissen nichts von dieser Krankheit. Noch 1999 gab China die Zahl seiner Aidsinfizierten mit 12000 an. Anfang 2001 sprach China's bekanntester AIDS-Forscher Zeng Yi von der Chinesischen Akademie der Wissenschaften bereits von 600 000 Infizierten und er erwartet einen Anstieg auf 6 Millionen bis ins Jahr 2005. In einigen Henandörfern gab es Epidemien von HIV mit bis zu 65% infizierten Bewohnern, überwiegend wohl als Folge nicht kontrollierter Blutbanken (China's People's Daily). Sex bleibt in China trotz florierender Prostitution ein Tabuthema, eine Fernsehkampange, die für Kondome warb, wurde aus moralischen Gründen rasch wieder eingestellt. Auch geschätzte 2-3 Millionen Heroinabhängige in China mit knapp 50% HIV Infizierten (in manchen Gegenden bis zu 80%) werden erst langsam zugegeben. Enorme Vorurteile gegenüber den Kranken im Lande lassen selbst aufgeklärte und westlich ausgebildete Ärzte dort zögern, die gestellte Diagnose einer HIV Infektion an die Betroffenen weiter zu sagen. Mit dem daraus resultierenden erhöhten Risiko der weiteren Verbreitung. Glücklicherweise ist das HIV- Virus empfindlicher als das Hepatitis Virus und übersteht so schlechter die Wartezeit zum nächsten Patienten in und an der Nadel.   Bei aller Werbung für den Exportschlager Chinesische Medizin und deren Therapie-Maßnahme Akupunktur, sollten wir deshalb deren reale Hintergründe im dortigen Gesundheitssystem im Auge behalten. China ist wie andere Entwicklungsländer auf unsere Hilfe in der Entwicklung eines zeitgemäßen und funktionierenden Gesundheitssystems angewiesen. Es ist zu hoffen, dass dies sowohl die dortigen Offiziellen einsehen, als auch dass bei uns gesehen wird, dass die Behandlung der Krankheiten der Entwicklungsländer nicht nur eine soziale Aufgabe ist, sondern auch ein Prävention für unsere reichen Länder darstellt. Viren kommen auch als Reisemitbrinsel in unser Land. Sie lassen sich selbst mit schärferen Gesetzen gegen Ausländer nicht aufhalten.  Insoweit sind Artikel, die in den Zeitschrift erscheinen, die beispielweise die Deutschen, Österreichischen und Schweizerischen Akupunkturgesellschaften herausgeben, und in denen therapeutische Bandbreiten beschrieben werden, die sich wie ein Inhaltsverzeichnis des Pschyrembel lesen, mehr als fragwürdig; um nicht "fahrlässig" zu sagen. Sie verklären aus Eigennutz die Realität, und schaffen damit vor anderen Haustüren Probleme.  Zitat:  _Die Frage ist nur, ob sich ein Physiker überhaupt dazu motiviert fühlt, gewisse Dinge für die Komplementärmedizin zu beweisen, wenn er ansonsten gar nichts damit zu tun hat._  Es gab und gibt gerade auch im Bereich der "Alternativen Heilverfahren" genügend Wissenschaftler, allerdings nicht nur Physiker, die - ganz konkret - die Hypothesen der alternativen Heiler erforscht haben; allerdings mit ernüchternden Ergebnissen, die im Grunde so, wie sie sich ergaben, auch prognostizierbar waren.  Betrachten wir mal die zwei folgenden Beispiele:   *1. Gedächtnis des Wassers*  Eine wesentliche Frage der Homöopathie ist - immer noch - wie die Wirksamkeit der homöopathischen Hochpotenzen jenseits der stofflichen Anwesendheit, also ab Potenz D 23, erklärt werden kann.   Seit der renommierte französische Biochemiker Jacques Benveniste gegen Ende der 1980er Jahre in seinem Labor Versuche machte, eine wissenschaftlich haltbare Begründung für die angebliche Wirksamkeit der Hochpotenzen zu finden, geistert das "Wassergedächtnis" durch die Geisteswelt der Alternativheiler; und das trotz der Tatsache, dass Benveniste des Betrugs überführt wurde.   Aber auch dieser Sachverhalt hat einige Forscher nicht davon abgehalten, in anderen akademischen Forschungseinrichtungen ähnlich gelagerte Versuche zu betreiben. Zwar scheiterten auch alle weiteren bisherigen Versuche nach Benveniste ( Ennis 2001, Rey 2003, Schmidt, Süß und Nieber 2004 ), dass "Wassergedächtnis" nachzuweisen, und sorgten nebenbei für den einen oder anderen Skandal, zuletzt an der Universität Leipzig. Aber das "Wassergedächtnis" steht weiter in der Diskussion, und zwar so penetrant, dass die Grundlagenphysiker des Max Born-Institut an der Humboldt Universität zu Berlin unter Prof. Dr. Thomas Elsässer dahingehend forschten.  Elsässer gelang es, Moleküle eines dünnen Wasserfilms lokal zu bestimmten Schwingungen anzuregen, also Informationen zu speichern. Allerdings kein 5 Jahre lang (wie für Homöopathische Heilmittel gefordert), sondern ganze 50 Femtosekunden. Eine Femto-Sekunde ist der millionste Teil einer milliardstel Sekunde. Ursache des schnellen Strukturverlusts sind Kipp- und Rotationsbewegungen der gekoppelten Moleküle, die Wissenschaftler sprechen von "Librationen" der Wasserstoffbrücken. Diese verändern die relative Orientierung der Wassermoleküle zueinander und tragen so zum Verlust des strukturellen Gedächtnisses in der Flüssigkeit bei." Elsässer bestreitet deshalb, dass die Information eines Wirkstoffs in einer Hochpotenz noch existent sein könnte. "Unsere Ergebnisse zeigen explizit, dass es diesen molekularen Abdruck im Wasser nicht gibt. Dieses Phänomen kann man mit Sicherheit ausschließen."  Mittlerweile scheinen auch diese Ergebnisse im Kreis zumindest der homöopathischen Alternativheiler angekommen zu sein, die nicht reflexartig die Wissenschaft verdammen, wenn diese Ergebnisse liefert, die das eigene Weltbild nicht bestätigen.   Der Chef-Statistiker Rainer Lüdtke von der Veronica & Carl Carstens-Stiftung, die sich der Förderung und Erforschung der Homöopathie widmet, schreibt deswegen nicht gänzlich unerwartet: „Das Grundkonzept der Homöopathieforschung, die allgemeine Wirksamkeit der Homöopathie an der isolierten Wirksamkeit der homöopathischen Arzneimittel festzumachen, muss insgesamt als gescheitert angesehen werden.“   Was besonders für die Hochpotenzen gilt, deren angeblicher Wirkmechanismus definitv nicht existiert, muß also auch auf die Niedrig-Potenzen erweitert werden: Homöopathische Mediamente wirken nicht; ganz einfach deshalb, weil das simile-Konzept falsch ist.  Dort, wo vereinzelt (zweifelsfrei) positive Effekt nachgewiesen wurden, bedient sich die Homöopathie der Phytotherapie, und verlässt damit ihrer besonderes Therapie-Konzept, dass auf der Annahme geistartiger Kräfte in der Materie beruht, die in der Lage sind, angenommene geistartige Verstimmungen der Lebenskraft zu beseitigen. Denn die Phytotherapie stellt ihre Wirkmechanismen zweifelsohne auf nachvollziehbare biochemische Interaktion ab.   Das Hauptproblem der homöopathischen Pharmazie ist und bleibt ihre weitgehende Unverträglichkeit mit Naturgesetzen, deren umfassende Wirkung - außerhalb der Homöopathie - immer und überall festgestellt wird.   Was aber bleibt von der Homöopathie, wenn das Medikamenten-Konzept falsch ist ?   Auch dafür hat Rainer Lüdtke von der Carsten-Stiftung eine Antwort. Im Wissenschaftsmagazin "Leonardo" (WDR 5) vom 16. April 2007 formulierte er:  „Wir wissen aus der Placeboforschung, dass allein die Umgebung, wie ein Arztzimmer aussieht, einen sehr, sehr großen Effekt darauf haben kann, wie auch ein schulmedizinisches Medikament wirken kann. Eine Hypothese wäre, dass die Homöopathen es schaffen, eine Umgebung, ein sogenanntes Setting zu fabrizieren, was den Weg ebnet dann für eine arzneiliche Wirkung. Es kann aber auch zum Beispiel sein, dass die Homöopathie mehr oder weniger ähnlich einer Psychotherapie wirkt.“   Letztlich spricht sehr viel dafür, dass Lüdtke mit seiner Umdefinierung dem sinkenden Schiff Homöopathie ein Rettungsboot in letzter Minute schickt; obwohl die Neuorientierung wohl für die meisten klassichen Homöopathen ein Verrat an ihren ureigensten Prinzipien ist.  Vor allem deswegen, weil sich, bei dieser für Homöopathen revolutionären Sichtweise, die homöopathische Arzneimittellehre, trotz ihres ungeheuren technischen Aufwands und ihrer industriellen Produktionstechnik, im Prinzip nicht mehr von der "Krams-, Gedöns- und Dingsbums-Medizin" eines afrikanischen Buschmanns unterscheidet.   Wesentlich ist aber in diesem Zusammenhang die Erkenntnis, dass durchaus seriöse wissenschaftliche Forschung stattgefunden hat, deren negative Ergebnisse es aber eigentlich verbieten, zumindest im Bereich der mit Steuergeldern finanzierten Forschung weitere Projekte zu betreiben.   *2. Wirkung von Geist- und Fernheilern*   Das gleiche gilt auch für den Bereich der energetischen Heilverfahren, die ja einen nicht unbeträchtlichen Teil der Alternativmedizin abdecken.  Hier sind die Hypothesen zur Theorie der Verfahren ( Existenz einer kosmischen etc. Energie ) so fern unserer alltäglichen Erfahrungswelt, dass jeder Physiker, der sich auf die Suche begeben würde, schon aufgrund der Absurdität der Theorien - um seine wissenschaftliche Reputation zu fürchten hätte.  Zwar ist das noch kein berechtigter Grund, die Forschungen nicht zu betreiben, ganz sicher aber die Tatsache, dass alle Hypothesen der energetischen Heilverfahren spätestens mit der Entwicklung der modernen Naturwissenschaften berechtigterweise als falsch gelten, weil sie gegen fundamentale Naturgesetze verstossen, und es keinen, nicht den geringsten Anlass gibt, an deren Richtigkeit zu zweifeln.   Aber selbst, wenn man sich auf den Standpunkt stellt, dass möglicherweise nur Erklärungslücken existieren, und die Methode funktioniert, obwohl keine Erklärung dafür vorhanden sind, scheitern auch solche wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen, die sich ausschließlich mit dem Wirksamkeitsnachweis beschäftigen.   Hier sei die Studie zur Geist- und Fernheilung im Rahmen der Diplom-Arbeit des Marburger Psychologen Moritz Harder erwähnt, der - wohl aus Verzweifelung über die unzulänglichen Reiki-Studien hauptsächlich aus den USA - selbst eine wissenschaftlich äußerst saubere Studie anfertigte; allerdings mit einem katastrophalen Ergebnis für die Reiki-Bewegung.   Man könnte die Liste von Forschungsprojekten mit esoterischem HIntergrund umfänglich verlängern;  wenn es nicht so langweilen würde. Denn jedesmal, wenn bisher mit lautem Getöse von Esoterikern und Alternativheilern der Sieg über die bornierte Wissenschaft gefeiert wurde, verschwanden die innovativen Forschungsergebnisse - nachdem sie wegen ihrer inhaltlichen Mängel seziert wurden - im Orkus des fortgeschrittenen Schwachsinns.  Einen Naturwissenschaftler heute zu bitten, endlich die Richtigkeit der Homöopathie, das Vorhandensein der Meridiane, die Existenz einer allumfassenden kosmischen Energie oder die Realität der Akasha-Chroniken etc. pp. nachzuweisen, hätte die gleiche Qualität, wie die Aufforderung, zu beweisen, dass die Erde doch eine Scheibe ist und auf vier Elefanten liegt, die wiederum auf dem Rücken einer gigantischen Schildkröte stehen. Es ist sinnlos.    Zitat:  _Es werden in der Medizin sehr viele Sachen unterstützt, die rein gar nichts bewirken._   Beispiele ?   Zitat:  _Vieles aus der Schulmedizin sind, wie auch in der Komplementärmedizin, MÖGLICHKEITEN, die man ausprobiert._ _Ein Arzt sagt dann meistens: "Wir versuchen es mal mit diesem Medikament (oder dieser Therapie/Untersuchung/Operation) - und dann schauen wir weiter._  Weil in der Wissenschaftsmedizin - auch dann, wenn mehrere Möglichkeiten existieren - für diese Möglichkeiten in der Regel plausible, verifizierbare Theorien vorliegen.  
Zitat:  _Warum soll man das auch nicht in der Komplementärmedizin dürfen?_  Weil in den Alternativheilverfahren in der Regel keine plausiblen, verifizierbaren Theorien vorliegen.   Zitat:  _Ausserdem - die Kosten bei der Komplementärmedizin sind übrigens viel tiefer als bei der Schulmedizin._  _Doch die Kosten in der Komplementärmedizin sind tatsächlich oft sehr viel niedriger als in der Schulmedizin._  Schicken Sie mal Belege, und ein paar überprüfbare Beispielrechnungen:  "Geheilte" Krankheit - Kosten Wissenschaftsmedizin ./. Kosten Komplementärmedizin  
Zitat:  _Ein Beispiel: Ich hatte aus unerfindlichen Gründen plötzlich enorme Schmerzen im Handgelenk. Es wurde geröngt, ein MRI gemacht und danach ein Medikament verschrieben._  _Alles in allem hat das Ganze 1000 Euro gekostet. Genützt hat es nichts._  _Ein halbes Jahr später liess ich mich deswegen komplementär behandeln. Dies hat sofort geholfen. Ich war vier Mal in Behandlung - Kostenpunkt 200 Euro._ _Klar, das ist ein Einzelbeispiel, und man kann ja nicht eine Erfahrung auf ein grosses Ganzes brechen._  1. Richtig; der letzte Satz. 
2. Beschreiben Sie doch mal genau die Erkrankung: Diagnose, Wissenschaftmedizinische Therapie,
und Alternatives Heilverfahren mit Wirkmechanismus; und, da Sie ja die "Komplementärmedizin" als Begleiter der "Schulmedizin" ansehen, ggf. auch den Zeitraum, in dem die "Schulmedizin" "komplementärmedizinisch" unterstützt wurde.      Zitat:  _Was ich auch noch zu bemängeln habe:_ _Man nimmt immer so krasse Beispiele, die gegen die Komplementärmedizin sprechen. Zum Beispiel diese Aussagen: "XY kann Krebs und Aids heilen"._ _Ich halte das auch für absoluten Quatsch, und es ist doch so, dass seriöse Komplementärmediziner nie im Leben auf die Ideee kommen würden, so eine Behauptung auch nur ansatzweise ernsthaft aufzustellen._   Die Feststellung, dass "seriöse Komplimentärmediziner" keinesfalls Heilung bei unheilbaren oder lebensbedrohlichen Erkrankungen versprechen, führt geradezu zwangsläufig zur Feststellung, dass die "Komplementärmedizin" fast durchgängig "unseriös" ist.   Die gesamte Alternativheilerbranche lebt doch hauptsächlich von 2 Klientengruppen; zum einen die hedonistischen Zeitgenossen, für die selbst die leichtesten Befindlichkeitsstörungen therapeutischer Betreuung bedürfen, zum anderen aber die Chroniker und Austherapierten, denen noch bis zum letzten Atemzug die Wunderheilung in Aussicht gestellt wird.  Wieviel Seiten an unseriösen Heilsversprechen von Heilpraktikern und anderen Alternativheilern soll ich Ihnen hier auflisten ?  Ich mute Ihnen mal einen Textauszug des Berliner Heilpraktikers Manfred D. Kunozu, der eine für diese Branche äußerst kritische Introspektive zum Thema Onkologie und Alternativmedizin verfasst hat:  _(...) Andererseits muß festgestellt werden, daß Krebspatienten in unserem Berufsstand in einem hohen Maße Verfahren zur Diagnostik, Prävention und Behandlung von Krebs angeboten werden, die jeden Boden auch nur andeutungsweiser Rationalität, Vernunft und Ethik vermissen lassen._  _In (dokumentierten) Einzelfällen muß sogar von krassen Fehldiagnosen, Falschbehandlungen und unterlassenen Hilfeleistungen gesprochen werden, die z.T. den Charakter von Körperverletzungen zeigen. Grund sind fast ausnahmslos entweder missionarisch-religiöse Grundauffassungen zur Entstehung des Krebses, die isolationistischen und pseudowissenschaftlichen Charakter aufweisen (Beispiele: Blutkristall-Analyse nach Dreyer, Therapie nach Hulda Clark, Cell-Com-System nach Nielsen, radikale "Krebsdiäten", "Konfliktolyse" nach Hamer), oder aber die durch Selbstüberschätzung verursachte Vernachlässigung z.T. lebenserhaltender klinisch-onkologischer Maßnahmen (z.B. Empfehlungen gegen operative Eingriffe oder klinisch-onkologische Therapieoptionen)._ _Für manche Kolleginnen und Kollegen reicht die Einnahme einer ablehnenden Position gegenüber der "Wissenschaftsmedizin" bereits aus, um der Proklamation einer neuen universellen Heilungsmöglichkeit für Krebs zu folgen. Dabei ist es interessant zu beobachten, daß die "neuen Wunderheilungen" aller meist lediglich alte Irrwege in neuen Gewändern sind, und daß diese sich stets auf ähnlichen hypothetischen Annahmen bewegen._   Irgendwie, so scheint es, ist die "Unseriösität" eher Programm und Standard der Alternativheiler.   Zitat: _Das geht ja auch aus dem Grundsatz hervor, dass eine Krankheit, die sich auf der physischen Ebene schon so weit ausgebreitet hat, kaum mehr durch komplementäre Methoden aufheben lässt._  Nur zwei Fragen:  1. Wessen Grundsatz ?  2. Hat beispielsweise AIDS auch eine psychische Vorstufe, auf der die Krankheit alternativ behandelt werden könnte ? Ich meine, bevor sie sich dann auf "physischer Ebene ausgebreitet" hat ?   Zitat:  _Natürlich kann man da unterstützend helfen, aber jeder gute Komplementärmediziner sollte sich da verpflichtet fühlen, dem Patienten eine schulmedizinische Behandlung zu empfehlen und nur (wie das Wort es ja schon selber sagt) "komplementär" zu helfen._  Man kann es auch anders ausdrücken: Die Wissenschaftsmedizin macht die Arbeit, und die Alternativheiler schöpfen *IGEL*-Leistungen ab.   Zitat:  _Wichtig ist mir halt immer eine wirklich objektive Sicht._ _Ich habe Mühe mit Extremmeinungen und vor allem mit klischierten Denkweisen._ _Da sind die einen, die total fixiert auf ihre Schulmedizin sind und kategorisch alles andere ablehnen, weil sie auch nur auf die Meinungen der Extremesoteriker richten._ _Und dort sind die anderen, die Extremesoteriker, die dogmatisch ihre "Lehren" verbreiten und finden, alle Ärzte sind total überflüssig, weil ihre Medizin sogar Schaden anrichtet._ _Ich finde beide dieser Extremhaltungen total unreif und keineswegs objektiv._   Aha !  Aber, Frau B., wie soll dann in dieser "ausgewogenen" Betrachtung Ihr Satz: "Ich selber bin ja *totaler* Befürworter der Komplementärmedizin" verstanden werden ?    Nur fragend,  *Pianoman*

----------


## dreamchaser

Etwa 150 Millionen von Chinesen sind an einer chronischen Hepatitis  B erkrankt, nach UN Meinung (1999) wohl zu einem großen Teil durch nicht indizierte Injektionen in der Kindheit mit unsauberen Nadeln induziert.  Eine chronische Hepatitis  geht nicht selten in eine (auch tödlich verlaufende) Leberzirrhose über, eine weitere Folge ist Leberkrebs. Leberkrebs ist die häufigste Krebserkrankung in China. 
--> Mit einem Leberzellkarzinom ist die Hepatitis C verknüpft - in meiner Ausbildung war  der Zusammenhang zwischen dem Leberkarzinom und der Hepatitis B nicht bewiesen (oder wurde uns von den führenden Forschern im Bereich der Hepatologie leider nicht vermittelt). 
@ Pianoman: könnten Sie mir die Anzahl der Studienteilnehmer und die Signifikanz der von Ihnen zitierten Studie noch nennen :Huh?:  Für mich zumindest wichtig zu wissen für die Interpretation der Studie. Denn es gibt auch in der sog. "Schulmedizin" Studien, die absoluter Müll sind, weil sie nicht signifikant sind, oder weil dort nicht vergleichbare Dinge miteinander verglichen werden. Also, Studienergebnis nicht gleich Studienergebnis!!!! 
In meinem Studium war ein Teil auch den sog.alternativen Heilmethoden gewidmet, in unserem Falle z.B. Akupunktur, Moxibustion etc. Meiner Meinung nach ist es wichtig für Schulmediziner diese Heilmethoden zu kennen und nicht gleich zu verteufeln. Sicher laufen einige Patienten sofort zum "Wunderheiler" (welcher Sparte auch immer), andere gehen nach einem frustriertem Besuch beim Schulmediziner dorthin...
Aus Erfahrung im Bekanntenkreis habe ich durchaus positive Erfolge von Akupunktur (wo auch immer punktiert wurde) sehen können (und ich stehe alternativen Heilmethoden durchaus kritisch gegenüber) - natürlich sollte man die Indikation bzw. je nach bestehender Erkrankung abwägen. Es gibt auch genug Schulmediziner die inadäquate Behandlungen durchführen - diese werden oft von der Krankenkasse bezahlt, während alternative Heilmethoden von der Person selbst bezahlt werden. Und das zählt für mich auch ein Stückweit zur persönlichen Freiheit und Privatvergnügen!
Ich denken, wenn sich jeder von beiden Seiten (sowohl Heilpraktiker als auch Schulmediziner) seiner Grenzen bewusst wird, kann man sich durchaus in einigen Punkten ergänzen. Eine reine Schwarz-Weiss-Sicht lehne ich konsequent ab!!!

----------


## Pianoman

@dreamchaser  Zu Ihrer Frage nach dem kausalen Zusammenhang zwischen HBV u. HCC:  Ich habe mich bei der Erstellung des Beitrags auf Papiere der UN bezogen, die müsste ich erst wieder heraussuchen, was - abgesehen vom aktuellen Datum - kein so ganz großes Problem ist.  Da es Ihnen aber um die direkte Kausalität zwischen Infektion und Karzinomentstehung geht, habe ich Ihnen allerdings ein paar andere Texte aus deutschen Quellen hingeschrieben. Ich hoffe, Sie finden passende Informationen. Wenn nicht, bitte ich um Mitteilung, ich recherchiere dann gerne auch ganz genau in der Uni-Bibliothek.    *1. Robert-Koch-Institut*  Die STIKO am RKI zitiert in ihrem Bulletin zur Prophylaxe, Diagnostik und Therapie der Hepatitits-B-Virus-(HBV)-Infektion, "Upgrade" der Leitlinie, AWMF-Register-Nr.: 021/011  auf S. 13 in der folgenden Textpassage   "Neue Studien zeigen allerdings für Patienten mit normalen Transaminasen in Abhängigkeit von der Viruslast (...) ein signifkant erhöhtes Zirrhose - und Karzinomriskio. "   die Studie von:   *Chen CJ, Yang HL, Su J, et al.* *Risk of hepartocellular carcinoma across a biological gradient of serum hepatitis B virus DNA level, JAMA 2006 295: 65-73*    *2. Uniklinik Essen*   Professor Dobos in einem Vortrag anlässlich des 20. Jahrestag der Deutsch-Chinesischen Gesellschaft für Medizin (DCGM) im Universitätsklinikum Essen.  Der erste Teil der diesjährigen Tagung beleuchtet die verschiedenen Aspekte der Leberlebendspende. In China ist die Infektion mit dem Hepatitis B-Virus sehr verbreitet – etwa acht bis zehn Prozent der Bevölkerung sind Virusträger -, wodurch Leberzirrhosen und –karzinome sehr häufige Erkrankungen sind. Für viele der Patienten ist eine Lebertransplantation - ein gut etabliertes Fachgebiet am Universitätsklinikum Essen - die einzige therapeutische Maßnahme.   *3. Deutsche Krebsgesellschaft e.V. (Internetportal)*  Leberzellkrebs - Ursachen und Risikofaktoren  Leberzellkrebs (HCC) entsteht hierzulande bei Erwachsenen fast immer auf der Grundlage einer bereits bestehenden Leberzirrhose. Darunter versteht man einen narbigen Umbau des Lebergewebes, der als Folge langjähriger Leberschädigungen und Leberentzündungen (Hepatitis) auftreten kann und mit der Zerstörung von Leberzellen einhergeht.   Nur in weniger als 20% der Fälle entsteht hierzulande Leberzellkrebs, ohne dass eine Leberzirrhose vorliegt. Hauptursachen für die Entstehung von Leberzirrhose und Leberzellkrebs sind chronischer Alkoholmissbrauch und v.a. chronische Virusinfektionen (Hepatitis C und Hepatitis B Viren). Weitere Risikofaktoren, die zu einer Schädigung der Leber und infolgedessen zu Leberzellkrebs führen können, sind angeborene Krankheiten des Eisenstoffwechsels, Schimmelpilzprodukte in der Nahrung, Adipositas/ Diabetes mellitus, bestimmte Medikamente (Sexualhormone) sowie gewisse chemische Substanzen. Des Weiteren spielen berufliche und genetische Faktoren sowie, in beschränktem Maße, das Rauchen eine Rolle bei der Entstehung von Leberzellkrebs.Folgende Faktoren erhöhen das Risiko für Leberzellkrebs:  Risikofaktor: Virusinfektionen Chronische Infektionen mit den Viren Hepatitis B und C sind in den meisten Regionen der Welt die wichtigsten Ursachen von Leberzirrhose und Leberkrebs. Die Viren werden durch Körperflüssigkeiten (Blut, Samen- und Scheidenflüssigkeit, etc.) übertragen und führen zu einer Entzündung der Leber (Hepatitis). Chronische Hepatitis B-Infektionen treten vor allem in Asien und Afrika häufig auf, während die chronische Hepatitis C-Infektion das führende Problem in den U.S.A., Japan und Europa darstellt.  Eine Hepatitis B nimmt bei Erwachsenen in ca. 10 Prozent der Fälle, eine Hepatitis C in mehr als 50 Prozent der Fälle einen chronischen Verlauf. Ist bei einer chronischen Hepatitis C bereits eine Leberzirrhose eingetreten, so muss jährlich bei 1 bis 4 Prozent der Betroffenen mit der Entwicklung eines Leberzellkarzinoms gerechnet werden. Meist dauert es insgesamt 20 bis 30 Jahre, bis bei einer chronischen Hepatitis C ein Leberzellkarzinom auftritt.   *4. Krebs-Kompass / Volker Karl Oehlrich-Gesellschaft*  Jährlich erkranken in Deutschland etwa 5.300 Menschen neu an einem bösartigen Tumor der Leber. Damit ist diese Krebsart relativ selten. Die Häufigkeit steigt jedoch an. Die Heilungschancen sind meist schlecht, da der Tumor oft zu spät erkannt wird. Einer der Risikofaktoren für die Entstehung von Leberkrebs ist eine Infektion mit Hepatitis-B- oder C-Viren. Der Krankheitsverlauf ist immer dann besonders schwer, wenn die Leberzellen mit beiden Virustypen befallen sind. Ein Forschungsprojekt, das von der Deutschen Krebshilfe mit rund 245.000 Euro finanziert wurde, hat eine Ursache dafür aufgeklärt: Durch die Doppel-Infektion reichert sich das Hepatitis-B-Virus ungewöhnlich stark in der Zelle an und fördert so die Krebsentstehung. Die neuen Erkenntnisse liefern wichtige Grundlagen für innovative Therapiekonzepte gegen Leberkrebs.  Leberkrebs ist ein bösartiger Tumor, der schnell fortschreitet. Die besten Heilungsaussichten bestehen, wenn das Karzinom früh erkannt wird, so dass es noch auf die Leber begrenzt ist und operativ entfernt werden kann. Der Hauptrisikofaktor für die Entstehung eines Leberzellkarzinoms ist eine chronische Entzündung der Leber (Hepatitis). Diese wird vor allem durch Alkoholmissbrauch oder Hepatitis-Viren ausgelöst. Die Folge: Die Leberzellen verändern sich und werden zerstört – es droht eine Leberzirrhose. Dadurch steigt das Risiko für Leberkrebs deutlich an.   Zurzeit sind fünf Hepatitis-Viren bekannt, die Entzündungen der Leber auslösen. Sie werden mit den Buchstaben A bis E bezeichnet und meist über das Blut oder beim Geschlechtsverkehr übertragen. Für die Entstehung von Leberkrebs sind vor allem die Hepatitis-B- (HBV) und Hepatitis-C-Viren (HCV) verantwortlich. Hepatitis-Viren bestehen aus Erbmaterial und einer Eiweißhülle. Da sie keinen eigenen Stoffwechsel haben, sind sie auf eine Wirtszelle angewiesen. Bei einer Infektion gelangt das Virus in menschliche Körperzellen, wo es in seine Einzelbestandteile zerfällt. Auf diese Weise nutzt das Virus den Stoffwechsel der Wirtszelle zu seinem eigenen Vorteil: Es zwingt diese, neue Viren zu produzieren, die schließlich aus der Wirtszelle entlassen werden und weitere Körperzellen befallen.   „Bei einer Doppel-Infektion mit Hepatitis-B- und C-Viren ist dieser virale Mechanismus gestört“, erklärt Privatdozent Dr. Thomas Bock, Projektleiter am Universitätsklinikum Tübingen. „Das Hepatitis-C-Virus greift in den Prozess der Vervielfältigung des anderen Virus-Typs ein und verhindert, dass das Hepatitis-B-Virus die Zelle verlassen kann. Dadurch reichert es sich ungewöhnlich stark in der Zelle an und aktiviert Signalwege, die wiederum die Krebsentstehung fördern.“   In den meisten Fällen sind Betroffene nur mit einem Typ der Hepatitis-Viren infiziert. Etwa 20 Prozent der infizierten Menschen haben sich jedoch mit beiden Viren-Typen angesteckt – mit schwerwiegenden Folgen: „Während Betroffene mit einer einzelnen Infektion 20 bis 30 Jahre ohne Ausbruch der Krankheit (Leberzirrhose oder Krebs) leben können, zeigen Studien, dass bei doppelt infizierten Patienten häufiger Leberkrebs entsteht. Gleichzeitig sinken die Heilungschancen dramatisch, da es bei dieser Ko-Infektion bis jetzt keine geeignete Therapieoption gibt“, so Bock.   Der Mechanismus, der dazu führt, dass die Gefahr für Leberkrebs bei einer Doppel-Infektion steigt, war bislang unverstanden. „Auf Grundlage der neuen Erkenntnisse kann die HBV/HCV-Ko-Infektion jetzt mit neuen hochsensitiven Diagnostikverfahren früh nachgewiesen werden“, erklärt der Projektleiter. „Mit neuen Therapiekonzepten ist jedoch erst in ein paar Jahren zu rechnen.“    *5. Uniklinik Heidelberg*  Durchbruch in der Hepatitis-B-Forschung Dr. Annette Tuffs, Presse- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit  Neues Zellsystem erlaubt erstmals Einblick in frühe Stadien der Virusinfektion / Wissenschaftler des Universitätsklinikums Heidelberg testen potentiellen Hepatitis-B-Schutz Weltweit sterben etwa eine Million Menschen pro Jahr an schweren Leberschäden als Folge einer chronischen Hepatitis-B-Erkrankung. Wie der Überträger, das Hepatitis-B-Virus (HBV), in die Leberzellen eindringt, darüber ist nur wenig bekannt. Der Grund: Forschern stand bisher kein Zellkultursystem zur Verfügung, welches im Labor, also außerhalb des menschlichen Körpers, mit HBV infizierbar ist.  Wissenschaftlern der Abteilung Molekulare Virologie des Universitätsklinikums Heidelberg (Leitender Direktor: Prof. Dr. Ralf Bartenschlager) ist es jetzt gelungen, solch ein Zellkultursystem für die Analyse der frühen Vermehrungsschritte von HBV in der Leberzelle mit zu entwickeln und zu charakterisieren. "Dies ist ein Durchbruch in der HBV-Forschung", stellt der im Otto-Meyerhof-Zentrum tätige Arbeitsgruppenleiter PD Dr. Stephan Urban die Bedeutung dieser Entwicklung klar. Er hat die Arbeiten in Kooperation mit einer französischen Arbeitsgruppe um Dr. Philippe Gripon (Rennes) durchgeführt.  Kompetenznetz Hepatitis fördert neue Wege zur Erforschung des Hepatitis-B-Virus mit 67.000 Euro  Mit der neuen Zellkultur konnten die Wissenschaftler bereits erste Forschungserfolge erzielen: So haben sie dasjenige Protein der äußeren Virushülle identifiziert, welches für das Andocken und Eindringen in die Leberzelle verantwortlich ist - der erste Schritt einer erfolgreichen Virusinfektion.  Außerdem haben Stephan Urban und sein französischer Kollege Substanzen entdeckt, welche diesen frühen Schritt der HBV-Infektion sehr effektiv verhindern. Es handelt sich dabei um so genannte Peptide. Sie imitieren den Teil des Proteins, mit dem das Virus an die Leberzelle bindet, und blockieren damit das Eindringen des Virus in die Zelle. Erstaunlich war die Beobachtung, dass bereits geringste Dosierungen ausreichen, eine Infektion komplett zu unterbinden.   "Unser nächstes Ziel ist es, diese Substanz auf ihre mögliche therapeutische Wirksamkeit hin zu testen", erklärt Stephan Urban. Dazu sind Infektionsversuche mit Tieren notwendig. Das Problem: HBV infiziert außer dem Menschen nur Schimpansen. Deshalb nutzen die Heidelberger Wissenschaftler in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Hamburger Forscher Dr. Jörg Petersen ein von ihm entwickeltes "Mausmodell", bei dem ein Teil der Mausleber durch menschliche Leberzellen ersetzt wird. Das vom Bundesministerium für Bildung und Forschung geförderte Kompetenznetz Hepatitis unterstützt das Projekt mit 67.000 Euro. Das Kompetenznetz Hepatitis fördert die bundesweite Erforschung von Lebererkrankungen und entwickelt einheitliche Diagnose- und Therapiestandards.  Hepatitis-B kann zu Leberzirrhose und Leberkrebs führen / Organtransplantation oft einzige Heilungschance  Die HBV-Erkrankung kann akut verlaufen, wobei eine Ausheilung bei ungefähr 90 Prozent der Infizierten nach spätestens sechs Monaten erfolgt. Ist nach einem halben Jahr keine Heilung eingetreten, so gilt die Hepatitis als chronisch. In Deutschland leiden mehr als 300.000 Menschen an der Erkrankung.  Das Virus wird durch den Kontakt mit Körperflüssigkeiten übertragen. Dabei stecken sich in den Industriestaaten vor allem Erwachsene an, beispielsweise durch ungeschützte Sexualkontakte oder gemeinsamen Gebrauch von Spritzenbesteck unter Drogenabhängigen. In Regionen mit sehr vielen Infizierten, wie in Südostasien und in großen Teilen Afrikas, wird dagegen das Virus von der Mutter auf das Neugeborene weitergegeben.  Chronisch HBV-Erkrankte sind aber nicht nur potentielle Überträger des Virus. Patienten mit chronischer Hepatitis tragen auch ein hohes Risiko, nach Jahren oder gar Jahrzehnten an einer Leberzirrhose mit Organversagen oder Leberkrebs zu erkranken. Einzige Hoffnung auf Heilung stellt in diesen Fällen eine Lebertransplantation dar. Ein erneuter Befall der Spenderleber durch Viren, die im Empfänger noch zirkulieren, kann jedoch zum Untergang des Transplantats führen.   Ein Wirkstoff, der das Andocken des Virus bzw. das Einringen in die Leberzelle erfolgreich verhindert, könnte das Transplantat vor einer Infektion bewahren. Auch für Neugeborene wäre dies ein sicherer Schutz. Bis es aber soweit kommt, sind noch viele Tests nötig.  Ansprechpartner:  PD Dr. Stephan Urban Abteilung Molekulare Virologie Otto Meyerhof Zentrum Im Neuenheimer Feld 350 D-69120 Heidelberg, Germany Tel: 06221-562910  Fax: 06221-561946 Email: Stephan_Urban@med.uni-heidelberg.de   *6. DKFZ Heidelberg*   Das Hepatitis B-Virus (HBV) ist einer der wichtigsten Erreger der infektiösen Leberentzündung. Ein interdisziplinäres Forscherteam um Professor Claus H. Schröder vom Deutschen Krebsforschungszentrum in Heidelberg und Bayer-Virologen vom Pharmaforschungszentrum in Wuppertal stellt jetzt im Wissenschaftsmagazin Science* ein neues Wirkprinzip gegen Hepatitis B-Viren vor.  Bei etwa zehn bis fünfzehn Prozent der HBV-Infizierten heilt die Leberentzündung nicht aus und geht in die chronische Form der Erkrankung über, die zur Zirrhose und zum Leberkrebs führen kann. Bisher erfolgt die Behandlung mit Interferon-alpha, das starke Nebenwirkungen verursacht, und so genannten Nukleosidanaloga, die die Vervielfältigung der Erbsubstanz der Viren hemmen. Es werden jedoch immer häufiger Resistenzen der Viren gegen diese Substanzen beobachtet. Der neue Wirkstoff hat einen ganz anderen Angriffspunkt. Er verhindert die Bildung der Eiweißhülle, die die virale Erbsubstanz umschließt, und unterbricht damit die Virusvermehrung in einem früheren Stadium als bisher verfügbare Medikamente. Die Substanz, die bei Bayer entwickelt wurde, befindet sich noch in der frühen Erprobungsphase. Sie eignet sich sowohl für die Monotherapie, also den alleinigen Einsatz, als auch für die Kombination mit den üblichen Medikamenten.  Hepatitis B stellt weltweit ein großes medizinisches Problem dar. Die Übertragung der  Viren erfolgt über Sexualkontakte und über Kontakte mit infiziertem Blut. Zwei Milliarden Menschen sind nach einer Schätzung der Weltgesundheitsorganisation Träger von HBV, ca. 400 Millionen haben eine chronische HBV-Infektion. Eine Million Menschen sterben jährlich weltweit an den Folgen einer Hepatitis B-Infektion. In Deutschland sind drei Prozent aller Leberkrebserkrankungen auf eine HBV-Infektion zurückzuführen. In Entwicklungsländern wie Südostasien und Afrika macht Leberkrebs die Hälfte aller bösartigen Tumoren aus.  **Karl Deres, Claus H. Schröder et al.: Inhibition of Hepatitis B Virus Replication by Drug-Induced Depletion of Nucleocapsids, Science, 7. Februar 2003*  Ansprechpartner:  Deutsches Krebsforschungszentrum: Dr. med. Julia Rautenstrauch, Tel.: 06221-42 2854 j.rautenstrauch@dkfz.de   *7. Universitätsklinikum Wien*   Leberkrebs: ein weltweit häufiger Tumor  
Beim primären Leberzellkarzinom oder hepatozellulären Karzinom handelt es sich um eine maligne Entartung der Leberzelle (Hepatozyt). Schätzungen zufolge handelt es sich mit weltweit etwa 500.000 bis einer Million Neuerkrankungen pro Jahr um einen der häufigsten bösartigen Tumore. Besonders hohe Inzidenzen gibt es in Ländern der Dritten Welt. In Österreich gingen im Jahr 2003 insgesamt 784 Todesfälle zu Lasten von hepatozellulären Karzinomen und den wesentlich selteneren Tumoren der intrahepatischen Gallengänge. Die Rate an Neuerkrankungen hat sich innerhalb des letzten Jahrzehnts in unserem Land annähernd verdoppelt.   Virushepatitis als Risikofaktor 
Leberkrebs entsteht fast immer als Folge langjähriger Schädigung, Entzündung und Zerstörung von Leberzellen. Dieser Tumor ist somit ein Paradebeispiel dafür, dass eine chronische Entzündung eine Krebserkrankung auszulösen vermag. Die Ursachen der entzündlichen Leberschädigung sind sehr vielfältig. Eine davon sind Infektionen mit Hepatitisviren. Im Gegensatz zur Hepatitis A und E, die immer ausheilen, nehmen Hepatitis-B-Virus-(HBV)-Infektionen in etwa 10% und Hepatitis-C-Virus-(HCV)-Infektionen in 50 bis 80% der Fälle einen chronischen Verlauf.  (...)Meist dauert es insgesamt 20 bis 30 Jahre, bis bei einer chronischen Hepatitis oder Zirrhose ein Leberzellkarzinom auftritt. Während dieser langen Latenzzeit können laufend mutierte Zellen durch die entzündungbedingte Bildung von Sauerstoffradikalen entstehen. Im Fall einer HBV-bedingten Krebserkrankung findet man oft im Genom der Leberkarzinomzellen Genfragmente des Virus. Es wird angenommen, dass durch diese Integration von fremden Genabschnitten die betroffene Leberzelle genetisch verändert und damit mutiert werden kann. Mutierte Leberzellen zeigen eine veränderte Wachstumsregulation und reagieren auf Proliferationsstimuli überschießend.  Univ.-Prof. Dr. Bettina Grasl-Kraupp Institut für Krebsforschung,  Universitätsklinik für Innere Medizin I, Wien 
Pianoman

----------


## kiki

...einfach nur mal so dazwischen...................wo kommt denn eigendlich noch etwas wirklich glaubhaftes vor ? ..... man hört und ließt doch von alternativ sowie von der schulmedizin mitunter erschreckende informationen .
wenn man das buch "Heillose Medizin" zum beispiel ließt ist man als patient doch auch total verunsichert. 
g. kiki

----------


## Ravenna

> @lisa  
> teetante kann nur nicht verstehn, ich übrigens auch nicht, warum man patienten, die keine chance mehr haben, noch gerettet werden zu können, mit versprechungen über heilung das geld aus der tasche zieht.

 
kleine frage nebenbei, wo soll er mit seinem geld denn hin wenn er tot ist? 
ich seh das so, wenn einem die hoffnung genommen wird, dann kaempft man auch nicht mehr. und gerade das >nicht aufgeben< ist ein wichtiger bestandteil in bekaempfung von krankheiten. zumindest hab ich das immer gedacht.
wenn also jemandem der glaube an wundermittelchen hilft weiter zu kaempfen dann muss das doch nicht schlecht sein :Huh?: ?

----------


## lucy230279

> kleine frage nebenbei, wo soll er mit seinem geld denn hin wenn er tot ist?

 da gibts ne Menge Möglichkeiten.  Aber nicht jeder hat Unmengen von Geld und bei vielen wird dann echt das letzte Geld aus der Tasche gezogen.

----------


## Ravenna

ich wuerdetrotzdem niemanen verurteilen der sich fuers "weigstens nochmal probieren" entscheidet. auch wenn er damit sein letztes geld aufn kopf haut. 
klar scharlartane gibts ueberall. und natuerlich ist es eine sauerei wenn jemand heilung verspricht, obwohl er sie nicht garantieren kann.
aber auch schulmediziner koennen nicht immer heilung garantieren. oder eher gesagt, komplikationen koennen immer auftreten, menschen koennen immer fehler machen und ne garantie gibts sowiso fuer nichts.

----------


## lucy230279

> ich wuerdetrotzdem niemanen verurteilen der sich fuers "weigstens nochmal probieren" entscheidet. auch wenn er damit sein letztes geld aufn kopf haut.

 Niemand verurteilt die, die das versuchen, sondern die, die das anbieten und mit entsprechenden "Müll" extrem viel Kohle scheffeln und das ist der einzige Grund, Wundermittelchen anzubieten. 
Aber man kann natürlich nicht alle in einen Topf werfen..aber größtenteils isses doch so.

----------


## Ravenna

stimmt

----------


## katzograph

Hallo an alle,  nur mal so zur Information. Mein Augenarzt erzählt allen Patienten, dass ein angegriffener Sehnerv durch die Einnahme von vielen Vitaminen sich wieder erholen kann und dass man diese Vitamine auch zur Vorbeugung nehmen kann. Das ist wissenschaftlich nicht strittig. Er verkauft also in seiner Praxis Vitamintabletten. Dummerweise zahlt die Krankenkasse da nichts, der Patient zahlt also selbst, wie in vielen Fällen heutzutage. Ich habe das mal beobachtet. Etwa alle fünf Minuten wird eine Packung verkauft, an Patienten, die gerade zur Behandlung da sind oder an Leute, die ihren Vorrat wieder auffüllen wollen. Die Packung kostet 25,00 € (in Worten : fünfundzwanzig). Ich habe auch mal eine Packung gekauft und in einem Labor untersuchen lassen. Ergebnis : Handelsübliches Multivitaminpräparat, erstklassige Ware. Kostet in jedem Supermarkt ca. 3,95 Euro und die verdienen auch noch daran!! Nehmen wir mal an, hier werden 20,00 € pro Packung verdient, dann sind das bei einem Verkauf von je einer Packung alle  fünf Minuten  12 x 20 = 240 Euro in der Stunde. Bei einem Achtstundentag und 20 Arbeitstage im Monat kommt man rechnerisch auf 38.400,00 € im Monat. Ganz nett gell ? Wie in diesem Forum irgendwann mal festgestellt wurde, hat sich am Markt ein Honorar für Handauflegen von 50,00 € pro Sitzung etabliert, der Dachverband für Geistiges Heilen hält sogar 80,00 € noch für angemessen. (Achtung an alle Moderatoren : Ich schreibe nicht über das Handauflegen, nur über die Preise davon). Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass in der Regel eine Sitzung nicht mehr als fünfzehn Minuten dauert und mit Vor- und Nachlaufzeit etwa dreißig Minuten für einen Patienten aufgewendet werden, so ergibt sich bei gleicher Tages- und Monatsleistung folgende Verdienstmöglichkeit : 80 x 2 x 8 x  20 = 25.600,00€ für das Handauflegen. Auch ganz nett, aber reicht doch wohl lange nicht an den Augenarzt heran. Wenn man jetzt bösartig argumentieren würde, könnte man sagen, der eine „verdient“ mit völlig überhöhten Preisen das eineinhalb fache von dem, der sein Geld mit „nichts“ macht. Ich bin der Meinung, dass es auch in der normalen Medizin außerordentlich geschäftstüchtige Menschen gibt. Die Alternativen nur deswegen abzulehnen ist wohl ein bisschen zu blauäugig. Wie war das noch mit dem Splitter und dem Balken im Auge? Tut mir leid, ich weiß den Link zur Bibel gerade nicht.  Gruß  Katzograph  PS. Ich bin immer noch Patient bei diesem Augenarzt. Sein Geschäftssinn beeinflusst nicht seine Qualitäten als Arzt.

----------

